# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Μονο οργη κ θλιψη μπορω να νιωσω πια.. τιποτα αλλο.. :(

## Lacrymosa

Καλησπερα, τι κανετε? Καλο υπολοιπο γιορτων να εχετε, καλη ανασταση κ καλη επανασταση σε καθε τομεα, προσωπικο, κοινωνικο, επαγγελματικο, συλλογικο κ οπου αλλου επιθυμει ο καθενας!

Ειχα αποφασισει να μην ξαναγραψω κ να προσπαθησω να λυνω τα προβληματα μου μονη μ χωρις να μιζεριαζω τη στιγμη π δεκαδες αλλοι ανθρωποι βρισκονται σε πολυ χειροτερη θεση απο τι δικη μου, αλλα προεκυψε κατι π δν το περιμενα ποτε να συμβει κ με εφερε προ εκπληξεως

Πως θα νιωθατε αν ας πουμε μεχρι τωρα ειχατε εμπιστοσυνη σε δικα σας ατομα, υπηρχε αλληλοστηριξη, αλληλοβοηθεια, συνεργασια, κ δν μιλαω για ατομα του φιλικου η ερωτικου τομεα, αλλα για τον ιδιο σου τον οικογενειακο περιγυρο, οταν επι χρονια κ εμπρακτα το τονιζω αυτο σου αποδεικνευανε με καθε τροπο την αγαπη τους κ τη στηριξη τους κ οτι πανω απ ολα εισαι εσυ γιατι ειστε αυτο π λεμε "κοινο αιμα", κ ξαφνικα αποφασιζουν κατι π φερνει αναταραξεις στις σχεσεις μεταξυ μελων της οικογενειας, οταν οι γονεις εν ολιγοις για ανεξηγητο λογο κ χωρις προφανη αιτια αποφασιζουν να προχωρησουν σε μια ενεργεια κ τα κανουν να το πω απλα "σκατα", με αποτελεσμα να την πληρωνουν τα παιδια κ τα αδερφια μετα να μην μιλιουνται κ να κυριαρχει η ζηλια κ ο ανταγωνισμος κ η πικρια κ η εχθρα, επειδη το ενα ατομο αδικηθηκε κ το αλλο ατομο επειδη ξερει οτι ειναι ο ευεργετημενος της υποθεσης προσπαθει οσο μπορει να συμπεριφερεται νορμαλ ωστε να μην κινησει κ αλλες εριδες κ να μην "δωσει αφορμες" οπως θα λεγαμε κ λαικα!

Ημουν πολυ καλα σε ολα τα επιπεδα κ μολις πηγαμε για διακοπες βρεθηκα αντιμετωπη με κατι π δν μπορω να συγχωρησω ουτε να αιτιολογησω ουτε να εξηγησω ουτε να συγχωρησω αν δν αποκατασταθει η αδικια, διοτι συνταγματικος νομος δν υπαρχει π να λεει "πως πρεπει να συμπεριφερεσαι στα παιδια σου", "οτι πρεπει να εισαι δικαιος ως προς την κατανομη της περιουσιας", "οτι δν πρεπει να αποκληρωσεις τον εναν επειδη ετσι σ καπνισε", κ σ αυτο δν αντιλεγω, δικα του ειναι τα λεφτα του καθενος, ο,τι θελει τα κανει, σε οποιον θελει φτιαχνει σπιτια κ περιουσια, αλλωστε αυτος εχει το μαχαιρι αυτος εχει κ το πεπονι κ ως εδω οκ ΑΛΛΑ

Δεν υπαρχουν κ ηθικοι νομοι? Αγραφοι π λεμε? Θελω απλα να μιλησω, δν μπορω τα δικηγοριστικα κ τις ηθικολογιες, μιλαω απλα οπως μιλανε στο χωριο μ κ οπως μιλαει ο μεσος ανθρωπος, οταν πληγωνομαι κατ αυτον τον τροπο κ δν ξερω π να ξεσπασω κ πως πρεπει να το διαχειριστω αυτο, δν θα το παιξω διανοουμενη.. ας μπουμε κ λιγο στη θεση του αλλου κ ας το δουμε κ απο πιο συναισθηματικη πλευρα, διοτι καποιος θα πει με ελαφρα τη καρδια "εφοσον νομικα δν καλυπτεται κ η υποχρεωση μπουρου μπουρου" αυτα δν τα καταλαβαινω κ ουτε θελω να τα καταλαβω.. οταν οι γονεις σ σε πετανε θαρρεις κ εισαι σκουπιδι, οταν σε αποκληρωνουν ουσιαστικα κ κυριολεκτικα, οταν αγοραζουν αμαξια κ χτιζουν σπιτια κ αφηνουν την λιγη εστω περιουσια π διαθετουν (δν ειναι μεγιστανες αλλωστε) ΜΟΝΟ στο ενα ατομο, χωρις αιτιολογηση γιατι ετσι, κ το παραδεχονται οτι προοριζονται γι αυτον, μετα πως να νιωσεις?

Νιωθεις ολα μεσα σ να καταρρεουν κ να γκρεμιζονται, νιωθεις μονο απεραντη οργη κ θλιψη, νιωθεις οτι πλεον θελεις να τους αγαπησεις κ δν μπορεις , κ το χειροτερο για μενα, οι γεροι μια μερα θα πεθανουνε, αλλα εσυ δν θα μιλας ποτε ξανα με τα αδερφια σου, τα οποια δν φταινε στην τελικη σε τιποτα επειδη οι γονεις τα καναν σαν τα μουτρα τους, κ θα περνας εσυ ως ο αδικηθεις της επιθεσης στην επιθεση, τη ζηλια, το μισος , την κακια, απ την αλλη ο ευεργετηθεις θα περναει στην αμυνα, προσπαθωντας να σου δειξει οτι παρολα αυτα σ αγαπαει, θελει σχεσεις μαζι σου, οτι αυτος δν ευθυνεται σε τιποτα διοτι "του τα δωσαν κ τα πηρε, ολοι το ιδιο θα καναν", κ ετσι επειδη δν μπορειτε να συχρωτιστειτε θα αποκοψετε καθε σχεση επειδη οι γονεις φροντισαν με τον τροπο τους αυτο. εγω δν θελω να συμβει κατι τετοιο σε καμια περιπτωση με μενα κ την αδερφη μ, αλλα με τι καρδια να πηγαινω κ να καθομαι στις συζητησεις με τους μηχανικους τους εργολαβους κ τους αρχιτεκτονες κ να λεω την αποψη μ για να χτιστει σπιτι π προοριζεται γι αυτην, οταν οι ιδιοι οι γονεις μ ειπαν οτι "σε σενα δν εχει τιποτα", πως θα γινει?

Δεν εχω θεμα με το παιδι. πιθανον κ εγω στην ιδια θεση το ιδιο να κανα. με αλλους εχω το θεμα. π αυτοι θα φυγουν αλλα θα κανουν την γενια π αφηνουν πισω τους να ευχεται ο ενας τα χειροτερα για τον αλλον. τα βλεπουμε γυρω μας κ εχω παμπολλες παρομοιες περιπτωσεις υποψην μου. αυτο π βγαζω ως επιστεγασμα ειναι οτι απο τοτε π μπηκε το ΧΡΗΜΑ με την εννοια αυτην την αχρεια την καπιταλιστικη, εχει καταστρεψει σχεσεις, ανθρωπους κ οικογενειες μπαινοντας στη μεση ως κινητηριος δυναμη κ 2ον οτι αν ποτε γινω μητερα κ κανω παιδια ευχομαι να μην μιμηθω τα λαθη των δικων μου κ τα επαναλαβω, ωστε να γινω χειροτερος χαρακτηρας απ αυτο π ηδη ειμαι, αλλα να διδαχτω μεσα απ αυτα κ να δωσω αγαπη αντι γι αυτο π εισεπραξα

βαψαμε κ αυγα σημερα ολοι μαζι.. μαυρα επρεπε να τα βαψουμε..

δν μπορω αλλο τις συζητησεις τους.. δν αντεχω ολα αυτα να γινονται μπροστα μ.. ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο να γινονται ολα αυτα μπροστα σ κ να σου τα τριβουν στη μουρη.. θελω να φυγω.. εγω να φυγω, κανεις αλλος.. δν θελω να βγω, να μιλησω με κανεναν ανθρωπο, δν εχω ενδιαφερον..

----------


## fragile

λακρυ μου, 
τι ακριβως συνεβη?
οι γονεις σου εγραψαν ολα τα περιουσιακα τους στοιχεια στην αδερφη σου και αν ναι σου εξηγησαν το λογο?

----------


## melissa

Θυμάμαι μια συμφοιτήτριά μου στη σχολή που οι γονείς της αγόρασαν σπίτι μόνο σε εκείνη και όχι στον αδερφό της. Αλλά εκείνη είχε περάσει Αθήνα ενώ ο αδερφός της σπούδασε στο εξωτερικό και ουσιαστικά θέλανε να αποκαταστήσουν την αδικία ότι στον έναν ξοδέψανε λεφτά για να σπουδάσει ενώ σε εκείνη όχι αφού πέρασε κοντά στο σπίτι της. Μήπως και οι γονείς σου σου έχουν δώσει κάποια τέτοια αιτιολογία; Δεν προσπάθησαν να δώσουν μια εξήγηση; Απλά ήρθαν μια μέρα και σου είπαν φτιάχνουμε σπίτι στην αδερφή σου και σε σένα δεν θα φτιάξουμε ποτέ; Παντρεύεται μήπως τώρα και το κάνουν αυτό και αργότερα σκοπεύουν να το κάνουν και σε σένα;

----------


## Lacrymosa

Για να τα ξεκαθαρισω γιατι τα εγραψα λιγο συγκεχυμενα... οι γονεις μ εδω κ καιρο ξεκινησαν διαδικασιες να χτιζουν σπιτι.. ξερεις αρχιτεκτονικα σχεδια, εργαλαβοι, μαστορια κτλ.. δν ηξερα τιποτα μεχρι π ηρθε η αδερφη μ π σπουδαζει Κρητη κ ειπαν μπροστα μου οτι προοριζεται γι αυτηνα.. κ οτι το εξοχικο θα παει επισης σ αυτην κ οτι "ετσι κ αλλιως παλιο ειναι, τι σημασια εχει".. κ γενικα μου το ξεκαθαρισαν.. εγω δν αντεχω να ειμαι μαζι της στο σπιτι (αν κ δν μου φταιει το παιδι οπως ειπα), κ να εχω κ ολους τους αλλους μεσα στα ποδια μου κ μπροστα μου χαχαχα κ χουχουχου, ελατε λιγο στη θεση μου πως θα νιωθατε? δν ξερω τι τους οδηγησε εκει, παντως εγω εχω αποκρυωθει αρκετα με τη μικρη κ επειδη εχω παμπολλα παρομοια παραδειγματα καταληγουν τα παιδια π δν φταινε σε τπτ να αλληλομισουνται ενω θα επρεπε να εχουν τα αδερφια αριστες σχεσεις ετσι δν ειναι? επειδη οι γονεις τα καναν σαν τον κωλο τους

----------


## melissa

Γιατί δεν τους μιλάς; Να τους πεις πώς νιώθεις; Μπορεί να σου δώσουν κάποια εξήγηση ή να σου πουν ότι δεν κατάλαβες καλά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οχι μια χαρα καταλαβα, αφου απο μονοι τους μου ειπαν που προοριζονται ολα κ ηταν κ η μικρη μπροστα.. (μικρη νταξει, 19 χρονων, τεσπα..) Τους ρωτησα γιατι μονο εκει κ μ ειπαν οτι "εμεις αποφασιζουμε κ ξερουμε τι κανουμε κ οταν κανεις κ εσυ δικη σου περιουσια να την διαχειριστεις οπως θελεις". Οκ σ αυτο εχουν ενα δικαιο αν το παρουμε απο νομικης αποψης κ μονο, αλλα ανθρωποι ειμαστε με συναισθηματα, οχι ρομποτακια κ κομπιουτερακια.. Κ τους ειπα οτι αν ειχα δικη μ περιουσια κ ειχα 2 παιδια θα τα μοιραζα εξισου κ δν μ απαντησαν.. δν θελω να βλεπω κανεναν τους.. νιωθω πικραμενη κ δν θελω να δω ανθρωπο.. ουτε βγαινω ουτε θελω να βγω

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Καταλαβαίνω την οργή σου....στην ουσία σε ρίξανε...πάλι καλά αντεδρασες εγώ θα έκανα επανάσταση..από την άλλη ρε συ μήπως έχουν κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό τους για σένα;μήπως τους είπες ποτέ ότι δε θέλεις τίποτα;αναρωτησου λίγο και αν δεν βρίσκεις άκρη τότε μίλησε τους και τώρα γιατί όλο αυτό;εγώ σε πηγάδι κ.......α ;

----------


## Anna M.

Να υποθεσω οτι μιλαμε για βιολογικους γονεις και οτι δεν παιζει καποια πραξη υοθεσιας. Εφοσον δεν υπαρχει τετοιο ζητημα, οφειλω να σου πω οτι και εμενα με αποκληρωσανε οι δικοι μου στα λογια καποτε γιατι ημουν ενα πολυ ατιθασο παιδι στην εφηβεια. Ας ειναι καλα τα χαρατσια τωρα, που ηρθε η περιουσια στο ονομα μου... ΚΑΙ? κοψε τοιχο και φαε. Μονο στο ονομα τα εχω, ζω στο ενοικιο γιατι οι γονεις κατοικουν εκει.  :Cool: 
Τεσπα! Στο θεμα σου τωρα.Η αδελφη σου ηρθε με σκοπο να σου μεταφερει τα ευχαριστα νεα? Η μηπως καταλαβες υπεροπτισμο στο ηφος της? Υπαρχει περιπτωση απλα να μενουν στα λογια γιατι η μικρη οπως λες ειναι κακομαθημενη και κοιταζουν να την ξεφορτωθουν με το να συμφωνησουν βιαστικα μαζι της? Σκεψου πριν μαυριζεις την ψυχη σου. Εν αναγκη ρωτα ξανα χωρις να ειναι η μικρη μπροστα, η ασε λιγο χρονο να κυλησει να δεις τι συζητησεις κανουν. Μπορει να μην συμφερει να παρεις εσυ κατι στο ονομα σου, απο φορολογικης αποψης. Δεν ξερω...Παιζουν πολλα! 
Αν ειναι βεβαιο το γεγονος οτι εχουν μπει οι υπογραφες ηδη στα χαρτια η εχει γραφτει καποια διαθηκη ηδη, τοτε ναι να το δουμε πιο θερμα και να αντιδρασουμε.
Μεχρι τοτε στα λογια ολοι καλοι ειμαστε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Oχι ειναι βιολογικοι 100% δν παιζει ενδεχομενο υιοθεσιας. Τωρα π ειπες οτι σε αποκληρωσανε επειδη ησουνα πολυ ατιθασο παιδι, επειδη κ εγω ημουν ατιθαση κ σκυλα κ εξακολουθω να ειμαι, λες να παιζει ρολο κατι τετοιο? αν κ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερη απ ο,τι στο παρελθον πλεον, κ αλλωστε ενα παιδι στην εφηβεια μεσα στην εκρηξη του κ αυτα δν μπορεις να του καταλογισεις τα ιδια με εναν ενηλικα. αμα εκανα τα ιδια και τωρα ισως να ειχαν ενα καποιο μικρο δικιο.

Την αδερφη μ την σπουδαζουν κ τα ενοικια της κ τα απ ολα της κ δν το εκτιμαει καθολου αυτο, το χει παρει πανω της ενω μπορουσε να δηλωσει τοσες σχολες μεσα στην πολη της, οπως εγω π σπουδασα εδω θεσσ κ δν μεγαλοπιαστηκα, ενω μπορουσα να δηλωσω ο,τι ηθελα κ να πω "εκει περασα". εδω παιδια σταματανε τις σπουδες τους ακομα κ στην ιδια τους την πολη. επισης ποτε δν υπηρξα βουτυρομπεμπεκα με τα λεφτα του μπαμπα να κανω ταξιδακια κ ντολτσε βιτα, αλλα οσο καιρο λειπει αυτη (διοτι ειναι 1μιση χρονο στις σπουδες κατω) εγω τους τρεχω στους γιατρους τους κ τα νοσοκομεια τους κ στο ενα τους κ στο αλλο τους κ κανω δουλειες θαρρεις κ ειμαι πλυστρα η εχω δικο μ σπιτι, δν εχω καμια υποχρεωση. κ ξερω καλα πως βγαινει το μεροκαματο διοτι περυσι σε μια κριση απανω παρατησα τη σχολη μ (προσωρινη διακοπη εκανα) κ πηγα στο εξοχικο να ζω μονη μου σε παλιοσπιτο να το συντηρω ολομοναχη, να κανω μπανιο με παγωμενο νερο (κυριολεκτω) γτ δν ειχα θερμανση, κ να ειμαι σερβιτορα σε ενα γαμωκαφε κ να σκοτωνομαι στη δουλεια κ να πρηζονται τα ποδια κ η μεση μ για να παρω ψιχουλα. ξερω να εκτιμω τα λεφτα κ να δινω εκει π πρεπει κ οχι σε παραπανησια.

το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι ερχονται συνεχεια τα μαστορια οι μηχανικοι κτλ κ με φωναζουν οι γεροι κ εμενα να επιβλεπω κ εγω τα σχεδια κ να λεω την γνωμη μ! αφου δν προοριζεται για μενα! ειναι προκληση εκ μερους τους! σαν να μ λενε δλδ "θα φτιαξουμε μια τεραστια τουρτα για την αδερφη σου, αλλα εσυ δν θα φας, αλλα εσυ θα βοηθησεις στο φτιαξιμο της" τι λες ρε! οποιος σκοπευει να την καταναλωσει αυτος ας την φτιαξει

αυτο με τα φορολογικα μου το ειπανε ως επιχειρημα κ με εκνευριζει δν ξερω γιατι.. για να καλυψουν τις αδικιες κ τις μαλακιες τους αντι να το βουλωσουν σου λενε κ απο πανω "καλυτερα που δν στο δινω, σε απαλλασω απο επισκευες κ φορολογικα, αφου μωρε παλιο ειναι" σωωωπα!κ τιποτα να μν εχεις ολοι απ τα 18 πλεον φορους πληρωνουν

----------


## Anna M.

Εισαι το στανταρακι τους εσυ οτι θα τους κοιταξεις οπως και το κανεις ηδη. Πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα παιχνιδι εξουσιας των γονιων σου. Αθελα τους δηλαδη δελεαζουν την μικρη οτι θα της δωσουν περιουσια,μπας και την ριξουν στο φιλοτιμο. Εσενα σου εχουν εμπιστοσυνη. Ειμαι βεβαιη οτι θα γινει δικαιη μοιρασια στο τελος. Και εμενα τοτε που ημουν ατιθαση με δελεαζανε με το να κανουν ανακαινηση στο σπιτι μου, το εφτιαξα οπως ηθελα,(και ναι μενουν εκεινοι μεσα) με αποκληρωσανε μετα στα λογια, στα χαρτια δεν μπηκε καμια απολυτως υπογραφη και ναι μετα απο 12 χρονια ηρθε το σπιτι στο ονομα μου!! Δωσε χρονο, μπορεις παραλληλα να επιβεβαιωνεσαι οταν σε ξανακαλεσουν να προσεχεις καποιον μαστορα, να γυρισεις και να πεις: μηπως να περιμενετε να ερθει η μικρη τωρα που θα τελειωσει την εξεταστικη να σας πει και πως θα το ηθελε, αφου θα περαστει στο ονομα της, μην κανουμε κατι που δεν θα της αρεσει... Ηρεμα και ωραια, οχι με υφος. Καλοσυνατα!! Κοψε αντιδρασεις και μετα αποφασισε αν χρειαζεται να πανικοβληθεις ή οχι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το τελευταιο μ αρεσε, φοβερο!!!!!! Αυτο ακριβως θα τους πω!
Κατα τ αλλα συμφωνω. εμενα με εχουν το στανταρακι που θα τους προσεχω στα γεραματα κ θα ειμαι το παιδι για ολες τις δουλειες. αμ δε σφαξανε. ας τους προσεχει η αγαπημενη τους κορουλα, δν πρεπει να κανει κατι να ξεχρεωσει ηθικα αυτα π της ταξανε? κ στην τελικη, αφου λεφτα τους ειναι ο,τι θελουν τα κανουν, ας προσλαβουν μια φιλιπινεζα! 
συνηθως σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις οι γονεις την πληρωνουν πολυ χοντρα την μαλακια τους. κ απο το ενα παιδι (το ευεργετηθεν) και απο το αλλο (το αδικηθεν). οσες περιπτωσεις ξερω παρομοιες πεθανανε στα γεραματα μονοι τους ξεχασμενοι σ ενα γηροκομειο η σ ενα ιδρυμα, με τα παιδια τους να μην θελουν ουτε να τους δουν. ο καθενας ο,τι δινει παιρνει. ελπιζω να μην συμβει το ιδιο κ να δουν τα πραγματα πιο αντικειμενικα κ με βαση και τους ηθικους κανονες, οχι μονο τους αλλους.
(παντως κι εγω απορω με την ανωτεροτητα μου. με το χαρακτηρα π εχω υπο αλλες συνθηκες παιζει να χα γκρεμισει το σπιτι χαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:  αλλα προτιμω να παιρνει ο καθενας απο την ιδια τη ζωη ο,τι αξιζει. εκει πανω υπαρχει θεος (αν υπαρχει) κ βλεπει κ εχει για ολους.

----------


## Anna M.

Εχε πιστη στον εαυτο σου, ακομη και να μην μεταβιβαστει κατι σε εσενα, μπορεις να δημιουργησεις και μονη σου. Εξαλλου ο γονιως σου που το ειπε ξερει πολυ καλα τι λεει. Προσπαθει με λαθος τροπους να βαλει την μικρη σας σε διαδικασια "φιλοτιμο" και ειναι σαν να της δειχνει τον δρομο μεσα απο εσενα. Δηλαδη η ατακα οτι εσυ θα δημιουργησεις δικη σου περιουσια μπορει να ηταν μια ασυναισθητη μπιχτη στην αλλη κορη που τα περιμενει ολα ετοιμα. Ξερουν πολυ καλα τι παιδια εχουν μεγαλωσει, απλα τωρα που μεγαλωσαν και καλουντε σιγα σιγα να τα αφησουν ελευθερα δεν ξερουν πως να το χειρηστουν και αυτοι. Ο τροπος που εχουν σιγουρα για τα δικα σου ματια ειναι λαθος, αλλα ειναι επιλογη τους. Οταν το καταλαβουν θα αλλαξουν τακτικη. Ισως να στελνουν πιο λιγο χαρτζιλικι ισως περισσοτερο... Οτι και να ειναι αυτο που κανει ενας γονιως το κανει γιατι ο ρολος του ειναι να καθοδηγει τα παιδια του. Ασχετα αν ο τροπος τους ειναι μερικες φορες λαθος. Για εκεινους ειναι το καλυτερο δυνατο που μπορουν να δωσουν. Θα ειναι δικαιοι στο τελος. Το πιστευω ειλικρινα!!

----------


## Συνήθεια

Λογικά lacry δεν πρέπει να είσαι πάνω από 25. θέλω να πω ότι δεν είσαι σε απόσυρση για να μπεις στην άκρη. Οι γονείς σου έχουν λάβει μόρφωση; Μήπως συνέβη κάτι άσχημο στο παρελθόν καταχράστηκες κάποια χρήματα και δεν σου έχουν εμπιστοσύνη; Συγγνώμη που τα ρωτάω αυτά αλλά δεν βγαίνει νόημα, από αυτά που αναφέρεις σε έχουν τελείως ξεγραμμένη. Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί δείχνεις να είσαι ένα ευχάριστο παιδί, (έχω διαβάσει προηγούμενα κείμενά σου), υπάρχει κάποιος στο περιβάλλον σου που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς και να το συζητήσεις μαζί του; Μια θεία σου , μια ξαδέλφη σου, κάποιος της εμπιστοσύνης σου μήπως σου δώσει μια λογική εξήγηση; Η μικρή προφανώς μοιάζει παλιόπαιδο που δεν αντιδράει, και δεν είναι δικαιολογία το ότι είναι μόλις 19. Κράτα την ψυχραιμία σου μέχρι να βρεις την απάντηση. Αν όλα τελικά είναι έτσι το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως θα βγεις κερδισμένη και δυνατή πολύ. Αυτό θα το δεις μέσα στα χρόνια που θα έρθουν. Χαμογέλα, μια φουρτούνα είναι!

----------


## Nocash

Lacry θα σου πω μονο κατι....
Παντα....Μα παντα ομως θα υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο π οι γονεις δεν εχουνε ισα τα παιδια τους...
Δηλαδη σε καποιο εχουνε λιγο παραπανω "αδυναμια" να το πω...Αγαπη να το πω...Ενα "καψιμο" γενικοτερα κι ας τους "γαμαει" αυτο το παιδι που του εχουνε αδυναμια αυτοι εκει να μη του χαλασουνε χατιρι...
Ειναι θεμα μυαλου αμα κολησει παει...

Απλα μην ασχολεισαι.... 
Κοιτα τη ζωη σου και συμβιβασου με τα λιγα.... :-)

----------


## elis

λακρυ μπορεισ κ να δουλεψεισ να τα κανεισ κ μονη σου ξερεισ υπαρχει κ αυτη η περιπτωση

----------


## μαυρη πεταλουδα

κοριτσακι καλημερα...να σ πω απλα πως υπαρχει σχετικος νομος κ λεγετε νομιμι μοιρα...ο γονιος υποχρεουτε να ειναι δικαιος στη μοιρασια που λεμε......ρωτα φυσικα καποιον δικηγορο σε ποιεσ περιπτωσεισ ισχυει..παντωσ τοσο η8ικα οσο κ νομικα οι γονεισ ωφειλουν να δωσουν τα ιδια στα παιδια τους....8α σ προτεινα παντως να κανεις μια κουβεντα εν ηρεμια μαζι του μιας κ απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο που σε πειραξε δεν ειναι τα οικονομικα στοιχεια αλλα η συναισ8ηματικη διασταση του 8εματος.........

----------


## kerasi

Lakry δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, ασε τους γονεις να τα γραψουν στην αδερφη σου ολα και μετα στα κανει δωρεα η αδερφη σου, οποτε θα χετε μισα μισα.

----------


## Lou!

> Lakry δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, ασε τους γονεις να τα γραψουν στην αδερφη σου ολα και μετα στα κανει δωρεα η αδερφη σου, οποτε θα χετε μισα μισα.


και πώς το γνωρίζεις ότι η αδερφή της θα δεχθεί;

πάντως λάκρυ, είναι κι αυτό μια ιδέα.

μπορείς να κάνεις συζήτηση με την αδερφή σου και να της πεις πώς ακριβώς νιώθεις, αδικημένη, πληγωμένη και ό,τι άλλο, όπως επίσης να αυζητήσεις το θέμα και σε μια ρεαλιστική βάση.

δεν είναι καθόλου παράλογο να θέλεις κι εσύ ένα μερίδιο από την οικογενειακή περιουσία για να κάνεις μια αρχή στης ζωή σου, και ειδικά τη στιγμή που οι οικονομικές συνθήκες στη χώρα για τους νέους ανθρώπους είναι πολύ δύσκολες.

μπορείς να κάνεις συζήτηση και με τους γονείς σου και με την αδερφή σου βασικά. ίσως οι γονείς σου αναθεωρήσουν. αν όχι, μπορείς να το συζητήσεις με την αδερφή σου και να της πεις ότι αν τα κρατήσει όλα μάλλον θα σε χάσει από αδερφή. ίσως η αδερφή σου να βάλει τη σχέση σας πάνω από τα περιουσιακά και να δεχθεί να σου μεταβιβάσει το μερίδιο που σου αναλογεί, ακόμα κι αν οι γονείς σου επιμένουν στην αρχική απόφαση.

θα καταλάβαινα μια μοιρασιά διαφορετική από 50-50 αν συντρέχουν ιδιαίτεροι λόγοι, αν πχ η αδερφή σου είχε νοητική ή σωματική αναπηρία και δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει, ή αν είχε ήδη 5 παιδιά να θρέψει και εσύ κανένα.

αλλά στην περίπτωσή σας δεν νομίζω να παίζει τέτοια περίπτωση, χώρια που εσύ θα μπορούσες να ζητήσεις παραπάνω μερίδιο για να είσαι οικονομικά καλυμμένη, διότι έχεις και την διπολική διαταραχή, η οποία σε κάνει πιο ευάλωτη στο να αντέχεις την ψυχολογική πίεση και πιθανώς θα σου είναι πιο δύσκολο να βρεις δουλειά σε σχέση με έναν ψυχολογικά υγιή άνθρωπο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Διαβασα τα σχολια ολονων σας και ευχαριστω πραγματικα.. εγω αυτο π θελω προπαντων ειναι να εξομαλυνθουν οι σχεσεις με τους γονεις μου κ την αδερφη μ, δν θελω ουτε εντασεις ουτε τσακωμους αλλα ουτε κ αδιαφορια μεταξυ των μελων της οικογενειας, κατι π κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι τρις χειροτερο απο τα προηγουμενα.. δηλαδη ειναι τρις χειροτερο να μην μιλιουνται τα αδερφια εξ αιτιας αδικιας εκ μερους των γονεων, αλλα αν συμβει κ επισημως (εννοω με χαρτια, διαθηκες) αυτο π ηδη μου ανακοινωσανε κ συμβαινει, εννοειται οτι δν θα εχω πλεον καμια σχεση ουτε με τους γονεις μου ουτε με την αδερφη μου.. σαν να ειναι ξενοι κ χειροτερα, σαν να μην υπηρξαν ποτε.. εννοειται οτι αν τα παρει ολα αυτα θα με χασει απο αδερφη της.. δν θα μπω σε διαδικασια αντεκδικησης κτλ, απλα θα αποχωρησω σιωπηλα οπως θα εκανε καθε αδικημενο κ πικραμενο ατομο..

μερικες παρατηρησεις..

1) καποιος ανεφερε οτι υπαρχει σχετικη νομοθεσια σχετικα με το κληρονομικο δικαιο κ την κατανομη περιουσιας κτλ, απο τα λιγα π ξερω κ νομιζω σ αυτο δν κανω λαθος (αλλιως ας με διορθωσει καποιος, τοσους αγραμματους δικηγορους εχουμε στο φορουμ αλλωστε  :Stick Out Tongue: ), ειναι οτι νομικα οι γονεις υποχρεουνται να αφησουν κατι και στα δυο παιδια (η οσα ειναι τελοσπαντων). αυτο ομως που δεν διευκρινιζει ειναι ποσο ειναι αυτο το "κατι" κ αν υπαρχει κατωτερο κ ανωτερο οριο κληρονομιας. δλδ να το πω απλα, νομικα δν μπορει να με αποκληρωσει με την εννοια να μην μου αφησει τιποτα. οτι θα μ αφησει κατι θα αφησει διοτι αλλιως δν ειναι εγκυρη η διαθηκη. αυτο το "κατι" ομως δν διευκρινιζει η σχετικη νομοθεσια. δλδ μπορει να δωσει στην αδερφη μ τα σπιτια κτλ κ εμενα να μ αφησουν ως διαθηκη 100 ευρω. Νομικα δν με αποκληρωσαν. Ουσιαστικα ομως ναι. Καταλαβαινετε τι θελω να πω? 

2) Η αδερφη μ δν προκαλει με την εννοια να μου το τριβει στα μουτρα για το σπιτι. Απεναντιας οπως εγραψα επειδη πιθανον καταλαβαινει πως νιωθω εγω ως αδικημενη, μ μιλαει γλυκα, ομορφα, προσπαθει να μ πιασει κουβεντα παρολο π εγω αδιαφορω γτ δν μ βγαινει ρε σεις με ολα αυτα, εν ολιγοις καταλαβαινει πιστευω την αδικια κ προσπαθει να μ κερδισει την συμπαθεια, αλλα την εχει χασει κ ειναι ανεπιτυχης η προσπαθεια της. αυτοι π μου το τριβουν συνεχεια ειναι οι γονεις, οι οποιοι μ λενε κιολας να επιβλεπω τα σχεδια κ να προτεινω αναφορικα με τα σχεδια στα μαστορια. η αδερφη μ δν προκαλει μεν, αλλα απ τν αλλη παει να βγει οτι "εγω δν εκανα κατι, αυτοι μ φτιαχνουν, να μν τα παρω?"

3) Σχετικα με αυτο π ειπε ο κεραση, αν το ειπε για να τρολαρει ΚΑΙ σ αυτο το θεμα, απλα δν θα απαντησω, αν το ειπε κ το εννοει, σιγα μν μου τα δωσει εκ των υστερων τα μισα! Πως θα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα κανει κατι τετοιο? Ειμαι μαλιστα σιγουρη οτι ΔΕΝ προκειται να κανει κατι τετοιο, απ τη στιγμη π κατι θα πεσει στα χερια της! Εδω σοκολατα εχουμε κ δν τη μοιραζομαστε π λεει ο λογος, θα μοιραστουμε σπιτια? Το χρημα ειναι γλυκο κ σ ολους αρεσει, κανεις δν θελει να το μοιραζεται.

4) Σ αυτο π εγραψε η Λου στο τελος ειπα να το πω κι εγω στην αρχη, αλλα σκεφτηκα οτι ολο κ καποιος καλοκαρδος ανθρωπος θα σπευσει να μου πει "βαζεις την διπολικη ως αλλοθι ενω κατα τ αλλα θες ισοτητα με τους αλλους", κ οτι πουθενα δεν κολλαει με τα περιουσιακα, ενω εχω δει αλλου να προτρεπουν να αξιοποιησουν τη διπολικη για να παρει η μητερα τα παιδια απο το συζυγο επειτα απο το διαζυγιο! Εκει δν ειναι "αλλοθι" δλδ κ στο δικο μ θεμα ειναι? Δεν καταλαβα! Φυσικα κ μπορω να το αξιοποιησω κ να τους το προβαλλω οχι για να κλαφτω ουτε για να διεκδικησω ισοτητα (αλλωστε με την κατασταση π περιεγραψα φαινεται ποιος ειναι ο προνομιουχος κ ουτε τη στοιχειωδη ισοτητα εχω), αλλα ως πραγματικοτητα. και το λυπηρο της υποθεσης ειναι οχι οτι ως διπολικο ατομο δν θα μπορω να ανταποκριθω λογω ψυχολογικης καταστασης στις απαιτησεις μιας δουλειας (αλλωστε εχω δουλεψει σε απαισια δουλεια με απαισιες συνθηκες ακομα κ με βαρια καταθλιψη), αλλα οτι λογω του προβληματος κανεις δν θα με παιρνει στη δουλεια του, ειτε προκειται για ιδιωτικο ειτε για δημοσιο τομεα.. κ ακομα κ αν δν γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα κ δν δωσω δικαιωματα (ουτε στη περσυνη μ δουλεια εδωσα), ολο κ θα βρεθει καποιος καλοκαρδος ανθρωπος να το βγαλει στη φορα απο κακια κ μονο, λες κ θα κερδισει τιποτα η θα αλλαξει αυτουνου η ζωη. δυστυχως ετσι ειναι κ ο ρατσισμος, το στιγμα, και το "να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα" καλα κρατει..

Αυτα! Καλη Ανασταση με υγεια!  :Smile:

----------


## Συνήθεια

Δεν ξέρω τι λες ή τι μπορεί να έχεις τραβήξει στη ζωή σου, στα λίγα σου χρόνια, αλλά στις δέκα μέρες που είμαι εδώ και διαβάζω τα γραπτά σου και τα παλαιότερα, έχεις μια ισχυρή νοημοσύνη, καλλιεργημένο χιούμορ , και σφαιρική άποψη για πολλά. Πράγματα τα οποία δεν συνάδουν με τα χαρακτηριστικά άλλων ατόμων της ηλικίας σου. Κοινώς ξεχωρίζεις. Νομίζω ότι μένεις Θεσσαλονίκη. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει,εάν και δεν ξέρω πως η ασθένεια σου επηρεάζει την καθημερινότητά σου, να ανοίξεις τα φτερά σου. Εάν κάποιοι σε βλέπουν σαν παιδί με ειδικές ανάγκες ενώ σε έναν χώρο αγνώστων ξεχωρίζεις σκέψου καλά μήπως τους βολεύει αυτό. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να σε συμβουλέψω διότι δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες. Προσπαθώ μόνο να σου δείξω και μια άλλη εκδοχή. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν θέλεις να έρθεις σε ρήξη με την οικογένειά σου από τη στιγμή που σε ρίχνουν. Επαναπροσδιόρισε λίγο τα όνειρά σου γιατί στην επικοινωνία έχεις μεγάλο ταλέντο. Και μια παρατήρηση χωρίς να θέλω να σε φουντώσω , το στιλάκι της αδελφής σου το λένε μπαμπεσιά, αλλά δεν είσαι εσύ υπεύθυνη για τον χαρακτήρα της. Κοίτα λίγο τον εαυτό σου, εάν γουστάρουν να έχουν ένα «άρρωστο» παιδί για να έχουν δράμα στη ζωή τους είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα. Θα χαρώ να μας γράψεις τα καλύτερα νέα σου.

----------


## Συνήθεια

άκου λέει να τους κάνεις τα θελήματα....

----------


## Lou!

λάκρυ έτσι όπως είναι η ανεργία σήμερα, πιο πιθανό είναι να μην σε προσλάβουν λόγω ανεργίας, παρά λόγω της διπολικής, υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα με διπολική που δουλεύουν, υπάρχει φυσικά και το στίγμα, θέλω να πιστέυω ότι με τον χρόνο το στίγμα θα μειώνεται.

όσο για την ισότητα που αναφέρεις, το ότι ολοι οι άνθρωποι θα έπρεπε να είναι ίσοι και να έχουν ίση μεταχείρηση σε όλα τα θέματα, το πίστευα κι εγώ παλιά, αλλά πλέον αυτή η φράση μου φαίνεται ανόητη και ότι είναι απλά άλλο ένα τσιτάτο των ανθρώπων που δεν μπορούν να σκεφτούν σε βάθος τα πράγματα.

τι σήμαίνει ισότητα; τί σημαίνει όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίσοι και ίδιοι; είναι στην πράξη οι άνθρωποι ίσοι και ίδιοι; όχι. οι άνθρωποι έχουν πολύ μεγάλες διαφορές και σε ικανότητες και σε ανάγκες ανάλογα με πολλούς παράγοντες.

το μόνο κριτήριο ισότητας που είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι και ίσοι είναι *ο θάνατος*, κι ως προς το θάνατο ακόμα είμαστε ίσοι μόνο στο γεγονός ότι θα πεθάνουμε καθεαυτό, διότι στο *πώς* και στο *πότε* θα πεθάνουμε δεν είμαστε καθόλου ίσοι.

οπότε λοιπόν όταν οι άνθρωποι είναι εκ φύσεως και εκ συνθηκών διαφορετικοί, τότε πώς η ίση μεταχείριση μπορεί να είναι μέτρο δικαιοσύνης και μέτρο αληθινής ευζωΐας; πχ όταν ό ένας άνθρωπος έχει 2 πόδια και μπορεί να τρέξει και ο άλλος είναι κουτσός και πηγαίνει με πατερίτσες, με την ίση μεταχείριση σημαίνει ότι θα έχεις την απαίτηση να τρέχουν και οι δύο το ίδιο γρήγορα. πώς αυτό βοηθάει και είναι δίκαιο για τον κουτσό;

με τέτοιες σκέψεις και πολλά παραδείγματα από τη ζωή την ισότητα την έχω χεσμένη πλέον. δεν την θεωρώ σημαντική.

αφού η ισότητα δεν μας κάνει τότε που πηγαίνουμε; στην *διάκριση*. στο μεταχειρίζομαι τον κάθε άθρωπο ως ένα ξεχωριστό πρόσωπο κατά διάκριση, και απαιτώ από αυτόν ή τον στηρίζω ανάλογα με την δική του μοναδική κατάσταση.

ναι αλλά υπάρχει καλή και κακή διάκριση. υπάρχει διάκριση που στηρίζει και βοηθάει, και υπάρχει και διάκριση που ζημιώνει. ποιο είναι το κρίτηριο που διαχωρίζει την ωφέλιμη από την κακή διάκριση;

νομίζω είναι τα κίνητρα και οι προθέσεις του ανθρώπου που κάνει τη διάκριση. αν κάνεις διακρίσεις με κίνητρο την αγάπη και θέλεις να βοηθάς τους άλλους, πιθανότατα θα κάνεις διακρίσεις που θα βοηθάς τους ανθρώπους. και ο χίτλερ έκανε διακρίσεις από την άλλη, αλλά τα κίνητρα του δεν ήταν αγαπητικά για όλους, ήταν αγαπητικά μόνο για την άρεια φυλή, ενώ για τους εβραίους, τσιγγάνους, ανάπηρους και λοιπούς ήταν μισάνθρωπα.

οπότε ναι, αν η διπολική σου δυσκολεύει τη ζωή, καλό θα ήταν να το αναφέρεις στους γονιούς σου, αν δεν το έχουν αντιληφθεί ήδη. αν πάλι τη χρησιμοποιείς για να αποσπάς δευτερογενή οφέλη, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Νομιζω οτι το ξεφυγαμε λιγο το θεμα..

Αφορα κατι καθημερινο κ "απλο" (οχι βεβαια σωστο) που συμβαινει σε πολλες οικογενειες κ εχω πολλα παρομοια περιστατικα οπως ειπα..

Τωρα οι νομικοι οροι κ τα περι ισοτητας κ διακρισης κ κινητρων δν ξερω που κολλανε..

Πιθανον επειδη ειμαι ξενυχτισμενη κ πιωμενη ισως αυτη τη στιγμη δν μπορεσα να τα καταλαβω ολα θα τα ξαναδιαβασω παντως οταν εχω περισσοτερη διαυγεια...

Αν γινοταν στο δικο σας σπιτι να δω τι θα κανατε κ αν θα αρχιζατε περι διακρισης κ περι φιλοσοφικης ηθικης κ αν 60+ χρονων γονεις θα τα καταλαβαιναν..

να τους τα πω οκ, αλλα το θεμα ειναι να πω κατι π να καταλαβουν κ να εχει αποτελεσμα..

επισης μια παρενθεση.. σχετικα με τη διπολικη.. κ με την ισοτητα.. εγω πιστευω κ ειναι αποψη μου οτι αμα θελουμε να χαιδευουμε συγκεκριμενα αυτακια (διοτι μπορει 2 ατομα να εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα κ καποιος στον εναν να τα χωσει κ τον αλλον να τον παρηγορησει, τωρα αυτο ειναι καθαρα θεμα προτιμησης κ συμπαθειας), τοτε βρισκουμε χιλιες δυο αφορμες.. οχι αυτος πρεπει παραπανω επειδη εχει το ποδι του, ο αλλος επειδη εχει το χερι του, ο αλλος επειδη εχει τον κωλο του, η εχει βαρυστομαχια στη φτερνα κ σκωληκοειδιτιδα στα αυτια, αντε τρεξτε κοσμε μοιραστε επιδοματα... εγω ακομα κ ατομο αμεα να ημουν δν θα δεχομουν κανενα επιδομα να παρω κ σε κανεναν αναλογο συλλογο να συμμετασχω διοτι δν με θεωρω καμια καημενη κ με τη συμμετοχη μ κανω ακριβως αυτο π προσπαθω να αποφυγω, δλδ να διαφοροποιουμαι.. το οτι μ χουν κολλησει την ταμπελα μιας "ασθενειας" πιθανον να με δυσκολεψει η ταμπελα, οχι η ασθενεια.. γι αυτο ας πουμε ποτε δν το χρησιμοποιησα ως αλλοθι, ουτε ειπα στους γονεις μ οτι "επειδη εχω ψυχολογικα προβληματα κ τα φαρμακα μ κοστιζουν πρεπει να μεριμνησετε περισσοτερο για μενα παρα για την αδερφη μου" αν κ κανονικα οι περισσοτεροι ευσυνειδητοι γονεις ετσι θα καναν αλλα τεσπα.. εχω εναν θειο χρονια καρκινοπαθη κ τα δωσαν ολα σ αυτον, αυτο ειναι διακριση η χρησιμοποιησε το προβλημα του για να τα παρει, δλδ για ιδιον οφελος? ουτε την ασθενεια του να χουμε ουτε τα σπιτια κ τα κοινωνικα του επιδοματα.. γι αυτο ουτε μανιφεστα για διπολικη κανω, ουτε σε αναλογες οργανωσεις κ συλλογους συμμετεχω, ουτε στους φιλους μ κ στους γκομενους μ λεω, οχι για στιγμα η οτι ντρεπομαι, αλλα δν το θεωρω αξιο αναφορας η κατι τραγικο, ας πουμε σαν να λεω οτι πχ εχω ζαχαρο.. δν ειναι αυτο η ζωη μου, παω γραφω τα χαπια 1 φορα το μηνα κ φευγω, γι αυτο κ ειμαι κατα ψυχολογων κτλ γιατι δν μπορω το μπουρου μπουρου κ να λεω για κατι που ενιοτε αμφισβητω οτι εχω κ να το διαιωνιζω, απ την στιγμη π αλλα ειναι τα γουστα μου, νεο ατομο ειμαι με προοπτικες μ αρεσουν οι εξοδοι τα κλαμπ οι φιλες οι γκομενοι μ αυτα θα ασχολουμαι? ασε π οπως προειπα κατα τη γνωμη μ αμα αρχισω κ συμμετεχω κ φωναζω για δικαιωματα κ μπλα μπλα μπλα τοτε ακριβως διαφοροποιουμαι ενω αρχικα αυτο απεφευγα.. κ πολυ πιο ικανη κ δυνατη απ την αδερφη μ ειμαι κ ισως τα δωσαν εκει επειδη ξερουν οτι ειναι μαμοθρεφτο κ μη-μου-απτου κ μυγιαγγιχτη κ δν θα καταφερει τπτ μονη της ποτε, αλλα ολα με τα λεφτα των γονιων, γι αυτο φοβουνται ισως οτι οταν χτυπα ξυλο πεθανουν θα μεινει στην ψαθα, ενω εγω εχω ηδη αποδειξει με την περσυνη υπερβαση οτι ειμαι ικανη τα παντα να κανω κ να επιβιωσω κ δν με πτοει τιποτε, ουτε να μενω σε παλιοσπιτο τρωγοντας φαι 3 ημερων κ κανοντας μπανιο με κρυο νερο, χωρις θερμανση, να περπαταω μεσα απο χωραφια βραδυατικα για να παω στην καφετερια οπου δουλευα 10ωρες κ εκανα τα παντα κ παρ οτι επαιρνα ψυχουλα ημουνα αυταρκης για τους 4-5 μηνες π κρατησε η λοξα μου (αναφερομαι στα περσυνα)

αυτα δν θα μπορουσε οχι ατομο με διπολικη, αλλα νορμαλ να τα κανει, ποσο μαλλον η αδερφη μ, διοτι στανταρ με το πρωτο μπανιο με παγωμενο νερο θα παθαινε πνευμονια κ με το πρωτο μεροκαματο θα παθαινε υπερκοπωση κ θα την ψαχναν κ θα την τρεχαν στα νοσοκομεια, φαινεται κ οταν ερχεται της πληρωνουν αεροπλανο γτ μια φορα π πηγε με το καραβι την επιασαν τα παντα της κ κοντεψε να λιωσει η ζαχαριτσα

αναγκη δν εχω ουτε αυτην ουτε αυτους ουτε κανεναν, ειμαι αυταρκης κ ακομη κ ναυαγος σε νησι να εμενα θα επιβιωνα π λεει ο λογος, μπορει ωρες ωρες να κλαιγομαι κ να γκρινιαζω κ να μου φταινε ολα, αλλα οταν ερχονται δυσκολες φασεις στη ζωη μου ειμαι εκει ετοιμοπολεμη κ τα αντιμετωπιζω ολα. μπορει να αξιοποιω χρηματα κ να διασκεδαζω αλλα αν ξαφνικα για καποιο λογο βρεθω στον ασσο π λεμε δεν θα χασω τη γη κατω απ τα ποδια μ ουτε θα χαθω ως ατομο.

γι αυτο ας της τα δωσουν ολα να τα χαιρεται κ να παριστανει την ανηξερη προσπαθωντας να μου κανει χαρουλες, αλλα αναγκη δεν την εχω γι αυτο δν δινω σημασια. ας τα βαλει κ στον κωλο της στην τελικη ολοι μια μερα θα πεθανουμε τιποτα δν θα παρουμε μαζι μας. οκ εντελως μηδενιστικο αυτο αλλα ετσι ειναι. α κ συνηθεια σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια. οσο για τα θεληματα σιγα μν τους κανω, αμα ειναι δικαιοι βεβαιως να τους προσεχω αλλα δν θα υπαρξω αυτο π λεμε "και κερατας κ δαρμενος". οπως ειπα σε παμπολες περιπτωσεις οπου γονεις αποκληρωνουν τα παιδια τους περναν τα γεραματα τους μονοι κ αβοηθητοι και απο το ευεργετηθεν παιδι, αλλα ο καθενας επιλεγει, κ οταν επηρεαζουν οι αποφασεις του κ αλλα ατομα, παιρνει κ τις συνεπειες των αποφασεων των αλλων.

Χρονια Πολλα κ παλι!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

.....................

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου κ καταλαβαινω την οργη σου επειδη κ εγω καπου εχω αδικηθει απο την γιαγια μου που ηθελε ολα να τα παρει ο αδερφος μου κ τελικα δεν τα πηρε ολα αλλα εγω πηρα τα χειροτερα τωρα,Υπαρχει νομος που λεγεται νομιμη μοιρα,Μετα τον θανατο των γονιων σου ετσι δεν σου αφησουνε το παραμικρο ουτε ενα χωραφι παραδειγμα μπορεις να προσβαλλεις την διαθηκη κ να παρεις νομιμα τα μισα μετα,η μικρη πιθανον δεν ευθυνεται ειναι καθαρα ευθυνη των γονιων σου κ καλα το λες για τα λεφτα!

----------


## Συνήθεια

βρε lacry γράφεις τεράστια κείμενα , πρέπει να βάλω ραντεβού για να τα διαβάσω, θα προσπαθήσω αύριο , πιο χαλαρά..

----------


## Lacrymosa

χαχαχαχαχα συνηθεια το ξερω αμα πιασω την παρλα ξεχναω να το ραψω κ σκαω κ γαιδαρο  :Stick Out Tongue:  κ να φανταστεις οσο περιεργο κ αν σου φανει η αντιφατικο ειμαι πιο πολυ της πραξης παρα της θεωριας κ της αναλυσης  :Smile:

----------


## den_katalavenw...

lacrymosa ποσο χρονων εισαι ?

επισης σκεψου λιγο οτι (γενικα μιλαω) οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι ριχνουμε ολα τα προβληματα μας στους γονεις μας και το οτι εχουμε γινει οπως γιναμε λεμε φταινε οι γονεις γιατι θα μπορουσαν να ειχανε κανει αυτο και εκεινο και το αλλο....
ας μην τους ριχνουμε πια αλλο ευθυνες... λογικα θα εισαι σε καποια ηλικια και αφου τοσο πολυ σου φταινε οι γονεις σου γιατι δεν σηκωνεσε να φυγεις ? 


ο προορισμος του ανθρωπου ειναι να απογαλακτιστει απο τους γονεις του....


και στο κατω κατω σκεψου με ειλικρινεια και απαντησε στον εαυτο σου αν οι γονεις σου μπορουσανε να σου κανουνε ολα τα χατηρια σου παλι δεν θα τους ελεγες ε επρεπε να ειχατε κανει περισοτερα για μενα ? εγω προσωπικα με μεγαλη ειλικρινεια οτι και να κανανε οι γονεις μου παντα θα ελεγα οτι τα κανανε λαθος και οτι επρεπε κατι αλλο να ειχε γινει οτιδηποτε και να ειχε γινει και ας με ειχανε κανει τον καλυτερο απο ολους σε ολους τους τομεις παλι θα ειχα παραπονα.... 


επισης ενα πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα που δεν εχετε καταλαβει πολλοι εδω στο φορουμ ειναι οτι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ KAI NA KANEI ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ αρα σκεψου το λιγο στο ειχανε ταξει τα σπιτια για σενα κτλ ? ε ? η μηπως ειναι υποχρέωση τους να στα δώσουνε ? ο καθένας έχει το αυτεξούσιο να κάνει οτι θέλει χωρις να ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κανει κατι καλο για καποιον αλλον ακομα και αν αυτο ειναι το πεδι του...


λοιπον ακομα μια σκεψη που δεν περναει απο το μυαλο σου αλλα θα περασει μολις το διαβασεις ειναι οτι ξερεις την διαφορα που εχεις εσυ τωρα με εναν γυφτο που οι γονεις του του κοψανε το χερι απο μικρο για να ζητιανευει και να το λυπουνται ? η διαφορα ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης απο καθαρη τυχη δεν ειμαστε ουτε εγω ουτε εσυ σε αυτη τη θεση.... αρα παλι καλα να λεμε....



αλλα στο ξαναλεω κανενας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος μην εχεις την απαιτηση.... και στο κατω κατω τι να το κανεις το σπιτι ? να πληρωνεις αδικα εφοριες και χαρατσι κτλ ?


επισης μονη σου τα γραφεις ποιο πανω... και συγνωμη κιολας εχεις ορεξη να τους ξεσκατιζεις για να κερδισεις ενα γαμ.μενο σπιτι ? ενοειτε οτι στα γεραματα θα τους κοιταξει οποιος παρει την κληρονομια γιατι οσο να ναι παλι κατι θα ξοδεψει και στο να τους κοιταζει (φαγητο - καμια ενχειρηση κτλ)

και γιατι να καθησεις και να ασχοληθεις με ολο αυτο ? ρε δεν θελω να στο αναλυσω και τωρα με κανεις να στο αναλυω.....


καταρχην αν ειχανε μυαλο δεν θα περνανε ποσα σπιτια εξοχικο κτλ... αυτα τα λευτα θα στα δινανε για να τα χαρεις και να τα φας εσυ πχ αν εχεις διπλωμα κανα καλο αμαξι η γενικα οτιδηποτε (μπορει καποιο χομπι η κατι) 

τελοσπαντων καταλαβενεις βαλε το μυαλο σου και αναπτυξε αυτα που σου λεω και θα καταλαβεις παρα πολλα...


και τελευταιο οι γονεις σου παντα οτι κανουνε το κανουνε για το καλο σου και νομιζουνε οτι ειναι καλο για εσενα αυτα που κανουνε αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα χωρις να το θελουνε σου κανουνε κακο αρα η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να γινεις εξαφανιζολ απο εκει περα οσο ποιο γρηγορα μπορεις.... και κατι αλλο ηθελα να γραψω αλλα το ξεχασα ε δεν πειραζει που το ξεχασα σιγα....

----------


## Lacrymosa

*den_katalavenw αφου δεν καταλαβες το θεμα τι καθεσαι κ απαντας κ λες ο,τι να ναι κ με την σκληρη γλωσσα ειπαμε ε? το γνωστο "δεν χαιδευω εγω αυτια, δεν χρυσωνω εγω χαπια" ετσι δν ειναι? προσοχη μονο στο καλσον γιατι με τοση σκληραδα θα σκιστει κ θα θελει μπαλωμα κ δν ειμαι κ μοδιστρα  αποφευγω τελευταια να απανταω προταση-προταση, αλλα επειδη γραφεις αρκετα κ ασχετα λεω να μν το αφησω ασχολιαστο.. συνηθεια παρε ηρεμιστικο κ ετοιμασου για κατεβατο* 


[QUOTE=den_katalavenw...;436985]lacrymosa ποσο χρονων εισαι ?

*22 ειμαι..*

επισης σκεψου λιγο οτι (γενικα μιλαω) οι περισοτεροι ανθρωποι ριχνουμε ολα τα προβληματα μας στους γονεις μας και το οτι εχουμε γινει οπως γιναμε λεμε φταινε οι γονεις γιατι θα μπορουσαν να ειχανε κανει αυτο και εκεινο και το αλλο....
ας μην τους ριχνουμε πια αλλο ευθυνες... λογικα θα εισαι σε καποια ηλικια και αφου τοσο πολυ σου φταινε οι γονεις σου γιατι δεν σηκωνεσε να φυγεις ? 

*ποιος φταιει φιλε μου? πως διαμορφωνεται η προσωπικοτητα ενος ατομου κ που χτιζονται οι βασεις? ποιος ειναι ο πρωτογενης φορεας κοινωνικοποιησης? ποιο ειναι το περιβαλλον οπου ενα παιδι αποκταει ασυνειδητα κ ασυναισθητα καποια βιωματα κ αξιες τα οποια γινονται κτημα του, κ ενιοτε μενουν κ για παντα αν εχουν χαραχτει βαθια? η οικογενεια κ μετα το σχολειο.. για το σχολειο να μν μιλησω γιατι δν ειναι το θεμα μας στην προκειμενη περιπτωση αλλα υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα μπορουσα να σου κανω αναλυσεις επι αναλυσεων γιατι αυτο ειναι κ το αντικειμενο μου.. εχεις ακουσει σχετικα με τη μαθηση κ τη μιμηση? πως συνδεονται αυτα? να σε παραπεμψω σε κανενα βιβλιο απ αυτα π εχουμε κανει για να μν τα λεω μονη μου? ελεος πια με τους αμφισβητιες π ερχονται απο το πουθενα να καταρριψουν αξιες κ καταστασεις εδραιωμενες επειδη "πρεπει να επαναπροσδιορισουμε".. τετοιοι "αντισυστημικοι" ειναι χωμενοι στο συστημα οσο δν παει..
*
ο προορισμος του ανθρωπου ειναι να απογαλακτιστει απο τους γονεις του....

*συμφωνω σ αυτο.. να απογαλακτισει ομως τη σωστη στιγμη, με το σωστο τροπο κ με τις καταλληλες συνθηκες.. διοτι κ ενα παιδι π στα 10 του το εγακαταλειπουν οι γονεις κ μεγαλωνει στα ιδρυματα με ξυλο κτλ, κι αυτο "απογαλακτιζεται" ξερεις... αλλα μν μας κανει εντυπωση αν αυριο μεθαυριο κανει στα παιδια του τα ιδια κ χειροτερα.. οπως υπαρχει κ ο αλλος ο απογαλακτισμος, π γινεται με το σωστο τροπο, τη σωστη ωρα κτλ.. μν τα ισοπεδωνουμε κ τα βλεπουμε ασπρο-μαυρο.. δλδ η θα εισαι ξεκομμενος εντελως απ τους γονεις σου η θα εισαι βδελλα πανω τους κ μαμοθρεφτο.. κ οσο που με ρωτησες γιατι δεν φευγω, απο το αρχικο ποστ αυτο ειπα αν το διαβασες.. οτι θελω ΕΓΩ να φυγω μακρια απο ολους τους κ δεν τους εχω αναγκη.. κ μαλιστα αν διαβασες κ περσυ π εφυγα στ αληθεια απο το σπιτι κ πηγα σε αλλο νομο στο χωριο να δουλευω σερβιτορα να μενω σε παλιοσπιτο κτλ. τα χω γραψει 1000 φορες.. δν το εκανα για να απογαλακτιστω ουτε με διωξανε, αλλα για καθαρα προσωπικη κριση.. κ οπως εδειξαν τα γεγονοτα μια χαρα αντεξα κ προσαρμοστηκα κ επιβιωσα κ ουτε πνευμονιες επαθα ουτε υπερκοπωσεις.. οταν περασε το καπριτσιο μου επεστρεψα κανονικα..*

και στο κατω κατω σκεψου με ειλικρινεια και απαντησε στον εαυτο σου αν οι γονεις σου μπορουσανε να σου κανουνε ολα τα χατηρια σου παλι δεν θα τους ελεγες ε επρεπε να ειχατε κανει περισοτερα για μενα ? εγω προσωπικα με μεγαλη ειλικρινεια οτι και να κανανε οι γονεις μου παντα θα ελεγα οτι τα κανανε λαθος και οτι επρεπε κατι αλλο να ειχε γινει οτιδηποτε και να ειχε γινει και ας με ειχανε κανει τον καλυτερο απο ολους σε ολους τους τομεις παλι θα ειχα παραπονα.... 

*ο,τι να ναι.. που εγραψα οτι οι γονεις μου μου κανουν ολα τα χατηρια? καταρχην που αφησα να εννοηθει οτι μ κανουν χατηρια? αυτο καταλαβες εσυ? μαλλον κανεις προβολη καποιου δικου σου θεματος.. ξαναδιαβασε τα ποστ μου πριν βγαλεις συμπερασμα (ξερω οκ ειναι σεντονια).. παραπονο εχω μονο στο θεμα της διαχειρισης περιουσιας κ κληρονομιας, οπου αν ειδες κ απο ποστ αλλων μελων κ καποιο δικο μου, υποχρεουνται ΚΑΙ νομικα να κληροδοτησουν, αλλιως δν ειναι εγκυρο, αλλα δεν διευκρινιζει η νομοθεσια το κατωτερο ποσο..
*
επισης ενα πολυ σημαντικο πραγμα που δεν εχετε καταλαβει πολλοι εδω στο φορουμ ειναι οτι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ KAI NA KANEI ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ αρα σκεψου το λιγο στο ειχανε ταξει τα σπιτια για σενα κτλ ? ε ? η μηπως ειναι υποχρέωση τους να στα δώσουνε ? ο καθένας έχει το αυτεξούσιο να κάνει οτι θέλει χωρις να ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κανει κατι καλο για καποιον αλλον ακομα και αν αυτο ειναι το πεδι του...

*αντε παλι.. μα αυτο εγραψα κ στο πρωτο ποστ μου.. (αμφιβαλλω αν τα διαβασες αλλα τεσπα).. οτι νομικα δν μπορει κανεις να τους επιβαλλει (αν κ υπαρχει κ νομικος περιορισμος οπως εξηγησα κ πιο πανω).. το ειπα δικο τους το μαχαιρι δικο τους κ το πεπονι.. αλλα ειμαστε ανθρωποι φιλε μου δν ειμαστε βιβλια του συνταγματικου κ του κληρονομικου δικαιου, κ οσο να ναι σε επηρεαζει κ σε πληγωνει το "γιατι".. σκεψου λιγο αν ησουν εσυ στη θεση μου πως θα ενιωθες? να τα δωσουν ολα στον αδερφο/η σου κ εσενα να σε παραμερισουν σαν σκουπιδι.. οταν σου συμβει κι εσενα που δεν στο ευχομαι, ελα να ξαναπεις αυτα π λες τωρα να σε δω.. εκτος κ αν το χεις λυμενο το θεμα το περιουσιακο σου κ κρινεις τους αλλους με ευκολια.. κ δν ξερω την ηλικια σου κ το επαγγελμα σου, αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ξερεις φιλε μου ενα νεο παιδι στις μερες μας π ξεκιναει απο το μηδεν με ελαχιστες προοπτικες για εργασια μιας κ ολα τα επαγγελματα κλεισανε, να ξεκινησει κατι δικο του απο το μηδεν χωρις εστω μια ελαχιστη στηριξη.. ουτε να νοικιασεις καλε μου δν βγαινουν με τους σημερινους μισθους.. στα λογια ειναι ευκολο κ δινω συμβουλες κι εγω, αλλα δες γυρω σου τι συμβαινει με την ανεργια π πληττει κυριως τα νεα παιδια, τα οποια ευτυχως εχουν τα περισσοτερα στηριγμα τους γονεις τους γιατι αλλιως θα μενανε στο δρομο.. συμβαινουν διπλα σου, στη γειτονια σου, εκτος κ αν δν τα βλεπεις.. το αν εσυ εζησες σε μια πιο "προνομιουχα" εποχη, η θεωρεις οτι προσπαθησες περισσοτερο η αν απλα ησουν τυχερος η ο,τι αλλο, δν σου δινει το δικαιωμα να κρινεις αυθαιρετα τους αλλους..*

----------


## Lacrymosa

λοιπον ακομα μια σκεψη που δεν περναει απο το μυαλο σου αλλα θα περασει μολις το διαβασεις ειναι οτι ξερεις την διαφορα που εχεις εσυ τωρα με εναν γυφτο που οι γονεις του του κοψανε το χερι απο μικρο για να ζητιανευει και να το λυπουνται ? η διαφορα ειναι καθαρα θεμα τυχης απο καθαρη τυχη δεν ειμαστε ουτε εγω ουτε εσυ σε αυτη τη θεση.... αρα παλι καλα να λεμε....

*ελα ρε! αληθεια? πιο μηδενιστικος πεθαινεις! κ παλι αν διαβασεις το αρχικο ποστ μου εγραψα οτι "δεν μ αρεσει να μιζεριαζω κ να κλαιγομαι μιας κ αλλοι ειναι σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση απο μενα αλλα καποια πραγματα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο με πληγωνουν"... μαλλον επαναλαμβανεσαι αλλα οπως σε βολευει τα λες.. επισης υπαρχουν κ παιδια στην Αφρικη π λιμοκτονουν, παιδακια με καρκινο, παιδακια με λευχαιμια.. πρεπει δηλαδη αν ο αλλος ειναι πχ αστεγος, να παω να κοιμηθω μαζι του στο δρομο για συμπαρασταση? εσυ γιατι δεν το κανεις? κ πες οτι το κανα, πιστευεις ετσι θα λυθει το προβλημα του? ειπαμε να μην ειμαστε πλεονεκτες αλλα οχι κ μηδενιστες, του στυλ ''γιατι τωρα εγω να φαω, αφου καπου στη ζιμπαμπουε μπλα μπλα.."*


αλλα στο ξαναλεω κανενας δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος μην εχεις την απαιτηση.... και στο κατω κατω τι να το κανεις το σπιτι ? να πληρωνεις αδικα εφοριες και χαρατσι κτλ ?

*οταν κανεις παιδια (δεν σε κοβω να εχεις αλλα μπορει κ να κανω κ λαθος), να δω πως θα μοιρασεις την οποια περιουσια σου.. αλλα μαλλον εισαι απ αυτους π μονο τη παρτη τους κοιτανε κ κρινουν ευκολα τους αλλους.. τι να το κανεις το σπιτι λεει! χαχαχαχα εσυ τοτε γιατι μενεις σε σπιτι? η μηπως μενεις στο δρομο? αφου ειναι αχρηστα μωρε τα σπιτια με τα χαρατσια κ τις εφοριες τους, γιατι δεν τα δινεις τα δικα σου, να τα χαρισεις ρε παιδι μου να μν σου ειναι βαρος.. τι να την κανεις κ τη δουλεια τζαμπα ταλαιπωρια, τι να το κανεις κ το φαγητο τζαμπα θερμιδες, τι να την κανεις κ την ενδυση τζαμπα θα ιδρωνεις, ε?*


επισης μονη σου τα γραφεις ποιο πανω... και συγνωμη κιολας εχεις ορεξη να τους ξεσκατιζεις για να κερδισεις ενα γαμ.μενο σπιτι ? ενοειτε οτι στα γεραματα θα τους κοιταξει οποιος παρει την κληρονομια γιατι οσο να ναι παλι κατι θα ξοδεψει και στο να τους κοιταζει (φαγητο - καμια ενχειρηση κτλ)

*ποιος σου ειπε καλε μου οτι θα τους ξεσκατιζω κ οτι θελω γι αυτο το λογο το σπιτι? κ γιατι πιστευεις οτι οποιος παρει την κληρονομια θα τους κοιταζει αυτος? χαχαχαχα μακαρι ετσι να ηταν οι ανθρωποι! πιστευεις δηλαδη οτι η αδερφη μου ας πουμε θα κατσει να τους κοιταζει στα γεραματα κ να τους ξεσκατιζει? χαχαχαχα η δουλεια της να γινει κ μετα αντε γεια. σου ειπα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις οι γονεις χανουν κ το αδικηθεν κ το ευεργετηθεν παιδι κ σου εξηγησα τους λογους..*


και γιατι να καθησεις και να ασχοληθεις με ολο αυτο ? ρε δεν θελω να στο αναλυσω και τωρα με κανεις να στο αναλυω.....

*αφου δεν θες να το αναλυσεις γιατι το αναλυεις καλε μου? με ποιο τροπο "σε κανω να το αναλυεις"? μην μου κουραζεσαι κιολας..* 

καταρχην αν ειχανε μυαλο δεν θα περνανε ποσα σπιτια εξοχικο κτλ... αυτα τα λευτα θα στα δινανε για να τα χαρεις και να τα φας εσυ πχ αν εχεις διπλωμα κανα καλο αμαξι η γενικα οτιδηποτε (μπορει καποιο χομπι η κατι) 

*φαινεται παλι ποσο αγνοια εχεις.. η σε χωριο ζεις η εισαι ακοινωνητος (εννοω να ζεις σε απομακρυσμενη κοινωνια κ να μν εχεις επαφη με ανθρωπους ωστε να ξερεις πως λειτουργουν κ πως σκεφτονται..) εγω σ εξηγω πως λειτουργουν οι ανθρωποι, ασχετα αμα ειναι σωστες η λαθος οι προθεσεις τους.. επειδη ακριβως εχουν μυαλο παιρνουν σπιτια, εξοχικα κ αμαξια κ οι δικοι μ κ ολος ο κοσμος.. κ ξερεις γιατι? γιατι επενδυουν σε κατι π θα πιασει τοπο κ θα το εχεις μια ζωη.. προνοητικοτητα λεγεται.. το να τα δωσουν να τα χαρω εγω κ η αδερφη μου για να διασκεδαζουμε να κανουμε ντολτσε βιτα κτλ, ειναι προσωρινο κ εφημερο.. σημερα χαρηκες αυριο λεφτα γιοκ.. ενω το αμαξι θα σε πηγαινοφερνει στη δουλεια μια ζωη.. το σπιτι ειναι βασικη αναγκη πως να το κανουμε.. (βιοτικες/κοινωνικες αναγκες, στο παλιο "εμεις κ ο κοσμος'' της δ' δημοτικου σε παραπεμπω γιατι μαλλον ουτε τα αυτονοητα πιανεις..) το εξοχικο επισης ειναι βασικη αναγκη γιατι θελεις κ ως ανθρωπος τις κοινωνικες/συναισθηματικες αναγκες κ να ξελαμπικαρεις το καλοκαιρι.. το να μ δωσουν 200 ευρω εμενα κ την αδερφη μ να τα σπασουμε στα μπουζουκια κ να γουσταρουμε, σημερα ειναι, αυτο δν ειναι..*


τελοσπαντων καταλαβενεις βαλε το μυαλο σου και αναπτυξε αυτα που σου λεω και θα καταλαβεις παρα πολλα...

*ευτυχως π δν εχω το μυαλο σου καλε μου.. τα ιδεαλιστικα κ ουτοπιστικα κ ''τι ωραιος π ειναι ο κοσμος'', ''imagine all the people" κτλ τα γουσταρα κι εγω καποτε κ τα γουσταρω ακομα, αλλα μονο για θεωρια κ στιγμες χαλαρωσης ειναι.. η κοινωνια καλε μου θελει γερα guts κ ειτε σ αρεσει ειτε οχι ο πιο δυνατος κ ο πιο σκληρος επιβιωνει.. δεν χωρανε συναισθηματισμοι.. that's called life..*

και τελευταιο οι γονεις σου παντα οτι κανουνε το κανουνε για το καλο σου και νομιζουνε οτι ειναι καλο για εσενα αυτα που κανουνε αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα χωρις να το θελουνε σου κανουνε κακο αρα η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να γινεις εξαφανιζολ απο εκει περα οσο ποιο γρηγορα μπορεις.... και κατι αλλο ηθελα να γραψω αλλα το ξεχασα ε δεν πειραζει που το ξεχασα σιγα....[/QUOTE]

*ευτυχως π το ξεχασες, γιατι δν μπορω να φανταστω τι αλλη μ#@$^α θα διαβαζα πια.. οσο για τους γονεις οτι πιστευουν οτι κανουν το καλυτερο, συμφωνω μαζι σου, αλλα αλλο τι πιστευουν κ αλλο το βγαινει ως αποτελεσμα.. ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του δεδομενα, μετρα κ σταθμα, χωρις να σημαινει οτι ετσι πρεπει η οτι ειναι το καλυτερο.. κι εγω μπορει να πιστευω οτι τρωγοντας cornetto θα γινω kate moss..
*
*εχασα μιση ωρα να γραφω κ θα με βριζει η συνηθεια, αλλα δν εγινε κ τιποτα σιγα. μαλλον δν επρεπε να ασχοληθω αλλα ελα μωρε. παντως πιο γραφικος πεθαινεις!!*

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδια πρωτη φορα μ συνεβη να μ λεει ''το μηνυμα π εχετε εισαγει ειναι πολυ μεγαλο. επιτρεπονται μεχρι 10.0000 χαρακτηρες. (εγω ειχα 12.0000 κατι κ αναγκαστηκα να το σπασω στα δυο). Συνηθεια με γλωσσοφαγες αμαν πια με τα σεντονακια μου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## den_katalavenw...

χαχαχαχαχα οπως το ειχα καταλαβει.... τους κραζεις ολους αλλα δεν εισαι τοσο σκληρη τελικα.... 

θα ηθελες τοσο πολυ να ησουνα σκληρη και να μπορουσες να τα αντεξεις.... κανει μπαμ αυτο μονο και μονο που αμεσως μιλας για το ποσο σκληρος ειμαι εγω...

απλα δεν γινεται να λες στο ενα θεμα σου οτι θες να πας στο στρατο για εποπ να αντεξεις ολες τις κακουχιες κτλ και να κοροιδευεις και να λες οτι ολοι τρεχουνε στις μανες τους με τα ταπερακια με τα κεφτεδακια που εσυ εισαι στην απεξω και μετα απο ολο αυτο που περιφανευεσε για το ποσο σκληρη εισαι να κλαιγεσε επειδη για την αδερφη σου κανουνε περισοτερα... 

δεν προκειτε να χαραμησω τον πολυτιμο χρονο απο την ζωη σου για να σου απανταω σε βλακωδεις ερωτήσεις βασικα αν θελεις να σου αφιερωσω καποιον απ το πολυτιμο χρονο μου και να σου μιλησω στιλε μου πμ να σου πω τον λογαριασμο τραπεζης ωστε να βαλεις 50 ευρω αφου δεν αξιζεις να σου μιλαω ας κερδισω τουλαχιστον 50ευρω χααχαχαχχααχ


φαινεσε οτι εισαι υπερβολικα ανωριμη δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου και ειμαι 100000000000φορες ανωτερος σου για αυτο και σου λεω οτι ελπιζω καποτε να οριμασεις και να δεις τα πραγματα οπως πρεπει να τα δεις... επισεις κρατα αυτη τη συζητηση γενικα αποθηκευμενη για να την δεις μετα απο χρονια και να πεις τι βλακειες εγραφα τοτε ? (εσυ οτι εγραφες βλακειες ενοω) 


και μην κανεις καν τον κοπο να απαντησεις δεν προκειτε να σπαταλησω τον πολυτιμο χρονο μου για να το δω


αυτα παιδακι να σαι καλα....

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Lacrymosa χρόνια πολλά. Θα σταθώ σε ένα πράγμα που έχω περάσει και εγώ. Είμαι μοναχοπαίδι οπότε δεν υπάρχουν αδέρφια στην πατρική ''περιουσία'' αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη κόντρα ανάμεσα σε μένα και στον πατέρα μου. Ο εκβιασμός φυσικά είναι πάντα ο ίδιος είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα ΄΄θα κάνεις αυτό που λέω αλλιώς δεν θα πάρεις τίποτα απο εμένα΄΄ . Η φιλοσοφία μου για την ίδια την ζωή μου απαγορεύει να μαλώνω για υλικά πράγματα και μάλιστα όταν αυτά τα υλικά πράγματα δεν ανήκουν σε εμένα αλλά ούτε έκανα κάτι για να δημιουργηθούν. Ας τα κάνει ότι θέλει εγώ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω ούτε στο ελάχιστο για το χρήμα ή την όποια περιουσία... αυτά τα χωράφια, τα σπίτια ή τα μετρητά ή ότι άλλο θα υπάρχουν και μετά από εμένα. Θα παλέψω για να δημιουργήσω κάτι δικό μου αν δεν τα καταφέρω μπορεί να καταλήξω και στα παγκάκια να πεινάω αλλά θα έχω την ψυχή μου καθαρή και ήρεμη να μου κάνει παρέα. Αυτή είναι η δική μου αντιμετώπιση στις τουλάχιστον μηνιαίες απειλές αποκλήρωσης ... κάνε ότι θέλεις εγώ δεν έχω σκοπό να μαλώσω για κανέναν για το χρήμα... και νιώθω μια χαρά. 
και για να προλάβω κάποιους δεν έχω εισοδήματα ούτε χρήματα για να πουλάω ''μαγκιά'' απλά δεν μπορώ να γίνω κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είμαι για το χρήμα.... το θεωρώ εκπόρνευση..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Εγω ειμαι της νοοτροπιας δικα τους ειναι, ας τα κανουν ο,τι θελουν, ας τα δωσουν και σε ιδρυμα για σκυλια αν θελουν, ουτε προκειται να με εκβιασει συναισθηματικα κανεις με τετοια, ουτε να παρακαλεσω, ουτε να κανω το καλο παιδι, ουτε να στεναχωρηθω για τα λεφτα και τα ντουβαρια καποιου αλλου, ουτε θεωρω οτι μου ανηκουν δικαιωματικα ή εξ ολοκληρου ή ενα μερος τους επειδη τυγχανει να με γεννησαν. Αμα τα ειχα φτιαξει εγω ολα αυτα με τη δουλεια μου και τον κοπο μου και τα εχανα θα στενοχωριομουν, αλλα ακομα και αυτο θα το ξεπερναγα φανταζομαι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

den_katalavenw μην το συνεχιζεις καλε μου "σε χω" (για να μιλησω κ τη γλωσσα σου κ να αντιγραψω το υφακι σου)

ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ

δεν με πειθεις περι ανωτεροτητας ουτε τον ευατο σου πειθεις

κ κανε μου τη χαρη κ τζασε απο το θεμα μ αν δν εχεις κατι να πεις κ ηρθες μονο να μ την πεις επειδη σε θιξανε οι αποψεις μ για τον στρατο

κ επειδη ειπες οτι οντως δν θα μου απαντησεις, περιμενω να το δω κ την πραξη  :Smile:  φιλτατε

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa χρόνια πολλά. Θα σταθώ σε ένα πράγμα που έχω περάσει και εγώ. Είμαι μοναχοπαίδι οπότε δεν υπάρχουν αδέρφια στην πατρική ''περιουσία'' αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλη κόντρα ανάμεσα σε μένα και στον πατέρα μου. Ο εκβιασμός φυσικά είναι πάντα ο ίδιος είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα ΄΄θα κάνεις αυτό που λέω αλλιώς δεν θα πάρεις τίποτα απο εμένα΄΄ . Η φιλοσοφία μου για την ίδια την ζωή μου απαγορεύει να μαλώνω για υλικά πράγματα και μάλιστα όταν αυτά τα υλικά πράγματα δεν ανήκουν σε εμένα αλλά ούτε έκανα κάτι για να δημιουργηθούν. Ας τα κάνει ότι θέλει εγώ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω ούτε στο ελάχιστο για το χρήμα ή την όποια περιουσία... αυτά τα χωράφια, τα σπίτια ή τα μετρητά ή ότι άλλο θα υπάρχουν και μετά από εμένα. Θα παλέψω για να δημιουργήσω κάτι δικό μου αν δεν τα καταφέρω μπορεί να καταλήξω και στα παγκάκια να πεινάω αλλά θα έχω την ψυχή μου καθαρή και ήρεμη να μου κάνει παρέα. Αυτή είναι η δική μου αντιμετώπιση στις τουλάχιστον μηνιαίες απειλές αποκλήρωσης ... κάνε ότι θέλεις εγώ δεν έχω σκοπό να μαλώσω για κανέναν για το χρήμα... και νιώθω μια χαρά. 
> και για να προλάβω κάποιους δεν έχω εισοδήματα ούτε χρήματα για να πουλάω ''μαγκιά'' απλά δεν μπορώ να γίνω κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είμαι για το χρήμα.... το θεωρώ εκπόρνευση..


Κλειδι τελικα ειδες κ το ειπα κι εγω απο την αρχη οτι το χρημα φθειρει κ διαφθειρει κ απο τοτε που μπηκε αναμεσα στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις εχει γινει κινητηριος δυναμη κ ολα βασιζονται κ κινουνται κ υποκινουνται απο αυτο.. καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις με την λεξη "εκπορνευση", φανταζομαι το εννοεις μεταφορικα, οτι πλεον οι καθε λογης σχεσεις ανθρωπων, οικογενειακες, φιλικες, ερωτικες, περιστρεφονται γυρω απο το χρημα.. εγω αυτο καταλαβα να εννοεις τεσπα.. σιγουρα κ μοναχοπαιδι να ημουν οπως εισαι εσυ (να σε ρωτησω αν εισαι αντρας η γυναικα γιατι παρολο π καιρο σε διαβαζω κ εχουμε μιλησει, δν εχω μπορεσει να καταλαβω), παλι θα εκβιαζανε προκειμενου να εχουν τα οφελη τους αποβλεποντας στο χρημα, δλδ να το πω απλοικα "θα καθαριζεις το σπιτι/ θα πηγαινεις για ψωνια/ θα μ κανεις τα θεληματα/ θα με τρεχεις στο γιατρο/ θα μ λες κ παραμυθακι το βραδυ για να κοιμηθω" κ μονο ετσι εγω θα αποδωσω τα δικαια.. αυτο ειναι η χειροτερη μορφη πουτανιας κατ εμε.. οσο γι αυτα π γραφεις οτι κ τιποτα να μην εχεις ακομα κ αστεγος να μεινεις θα εχεις την ψυχη σου καθαρη, δεν το καταλαβα.. νομιζεις ειναι τοσο απλο? αν διαβασες παραπανω εγραψα οτι στα λογια ολοι ειμαστε ιδεαλιστες κ υπερανω, αλλα στην πραξη οταν τιθενται απο ενα σημειο κ μετα κ θεματα επιβιωσης (γιατι με την κριση π ζουμε εκει εχουμε φτασει χωρις υπερβολη), θα δεις οτι ολα τα ιδεαλιστικα πανε στην ακρη.. πως θα παλεψεις για να δημιουργησεις απο το μηδεν? μην εχεις σαν προτυπο 2-3 επωνυμους κ 2-3 ανωνυμους π τα καταφεραν, δν ειναι ολοι το ιδιο, κ οπως ειπα ποτε δν ξερεις ολες τις παραμετρους της επιτυχιας καποιου.. κ δν καταλαβα που ειναι το κακο να διεκδικησω, ως νομιμο τεκνο δικαιουμαι περιουσια κ υποχρεουνται περα απ τα της ηθικης κτλ να δωσουν, ουτε τους τα εκλεψα ουτε απειλησα.. που ειναι το κακο να διεκδικησω, δν καταλαβα.. ολοι στα λογια ειμαστε ανωτεροι κ ''δν εχω αναγκη'', αλλα οταν φτασουμε σε σημειο εξαθλιωσης σαν αυτα π βλεπουμε γυρω μας τοτε επαναπροσδιοριζουμε...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εγω ειμαι της νοοτροπιας δικα τους ειναι, ας τα κανουν ο,τι θελουν, ας τα δωσουν και σε ιδρυμα για σκυλια αν θελουν, ουτε προκειται να με εκβιασει συναισθηματικα κανεις με τετοια, ουτε να παρακαλεσω, ουτε να κανω το καλο παιδι, ουτε να στεναχωρηθω για τα λεφτα και τα ντουβαρια καποιου αλλου, ουτε θεωρω οτι μου ανηκουν δικαιωματικα ή εξ ολοκληρου ή ενα μερος τους επειδη τυγχανει να με γεννησαν. Αμα τα ειχα φτιαξει εγω ολα αυτα με τη δουλεια μου και τον κοπο μου και τα εχανα θα στενοχωριομουν, αλλα ακομα και αυτο θα το ξεπερναγα φανταζομαι.


Ναι ειναι αλλο ομως να τα δωσουν σε ιδρυμα για σκυλια (κ γιατι για σκυλια ας πουμε κ οχι στο θεαγενειο? λεω εγω τωρα.. εγω αν δν ηθελα να δωσω στα παιδια κ να κανω "κοινωνικη συνδρομη" εκει θα τα δινα, η σε κανα αλλο μεγαλο νοσοκομειο, τεσπα ο καθενας εχει τα κριτηρια του).. κ επαναλαμβανω αυτο π ειπα κ στον/στην κλειδι, δικαιουμαι κ νομιμα περιουσια κ θα κανω τα παντα ακομη κ αν χρειαστει να ακολουθησω τη νομιμη οδο σε καποια χρονια, αν μεχρι τοτε δν αλλαξουν αποψη κ δν καταλαβουν οτι δν τα δινουμε οοοολα μονο στον εναν κ στον αλλον τιποτα, λεγεται κοινη λογικη, λεγεται δικαιοσυνη.. στα λογια ειναι ευκολο ''δεν εχω αναγκη τα λεφτα'', αλλα εδω δν προκειται περι φιλοσοφικης συζητησης σχετικα με την αναγκαιοτητα των χρηματων κ την επιδραση τους με βαση το καπιταλιστικο συστημα κ μπλα μπλα μπλα, αλλα για ενα οικογενειακο θεμα π εχω κ το οποιο οπως ειπα γνωριζω πολλα παρομοια περιστατικα.. τεσπα ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις, θα δω τι θα κανω, ελπιζω να δουν καποια πραγματα πιο σφαιρικα κ να το σκεφτουν καλυτερα.. thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

γυναίκα είμαι. Το να διεκδικήσεις είναι δικαίωμα σου αλλά δεν το κάνουν όλοι γιατί δε το θέλουν όλοι. Αν θέλεις και αντέχεις αυτή την διεκδίκηση να την κάνεις. Εγώ δεν την αντέχω... Σίγουρα το δεν έχω χρήματα είναι μία πάρα μα πάρα μα πάρα πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση και τονίζω το να μην έχεις καθόλου χρήματα όχι το λίγα χρήματα που εκεί αν και δύσκολα παλεύεται η κατάσταση. Θεωρώ για μένα πως επειδή δεν έχω συγγενείς και με τον μπαμπά μου είμαστε άσχημα μπορεί να φτάσω ως και τα παγκάκια από ένα απρόσμενο γεγονός και πάλι είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ δύσκολο αλλά θα το παλέψω όπως μπορώ. Δεν θα το άντεχε η ψυχή μου να γίνω κάτι άλλο μόνο και μόνο για να έχω χρήματα ή ένα σπίτι. Ναι στις μέρες μας δε πας μπροστά έτσι αλλά επιλέγω την πείνα απο τον ψυχικό πόνο. Αφού το θέλεις κάνε πράγματα για να πάρεις αυτά που από τον νόμο δικαιούσαι αλλά να είσαι έτοιμη για μεγάλες κόντρες, γιατί όπως είπες και εσύ το χρήμα φθείρει τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και διαφθείρει τον άνθρωπο. Καλή τύχη σε αυτή σου την προσπάθεια και καλή δύναμη ..

----------


## den_katalavenw...

ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ

επισεις για τις αποψεις μου οτι ειναι ακραιες κτλ φαινετε οτι δεν εχεις ζησει καθολου γιατι αν ειχες ζησει εμπειριες θα ηξερες τωρα οτι ζεις μονο και μονο απο καθαρη τυχη οποτε αυτο που μου λες για τα μπουζουκια και οτι το σπιτι μενει μια ζωη ποια ζωη ? πανε πεστο αυτο στους παιθαμενους απο τα τροχαια να δουμε τι θα σου απαντησουνε ?


οι γονεις σου θελουνε κρεμασμα που εχουνε βγαλει τετοιο παιδι γαμησετα αν εσυ που εισαι η νορμαλ εισαι ετσι φαντασου η αδερφη σου πως ειναι... αν ειναι δυνατον ανθρωποι σαν εσενα μειωνουνε αδικα το οξυγονο του πλανητη γιατι αδικα ζουνε....

ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ

ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ

επισεις για αυτο που λες οτι εδω ειναι φορουμ υποστηριξης και πρεπει να υποστηριζουμε τα ατομα πρωτον εσυ πριν καιρο εγραφες μυνηματα <<μισους>> για θητειες κτλ και δευτερον εχω δει μυνηματα σου ο αλλος να σου γραφει το προβλημα του και εσυ να γραφεις καταλαβα τι εχεις αλλα διαγνωση δεν κανω πανε σε ψυχολογο... μα ο αλλος αν ητανε να παει η αν ηθελε να παει σε ψυχολογο θα ειχε ηδη παει δεν περιμενε εσενα να του το πεις...για να μπει ο αλλος εδω σημαινει οτι κατι γινετε η ντρεπετε η φοβαται η οτιδηποτε και δεν θελει να παει σε ψυχολογο...

ολα οσα λες καταρχην βγαζεις ασχετα συμπερισματα ενω δεν ξερεις τιποτα για εμενα γιατι το ξερεις οτι εισαι ησουν και θα εισαι ενα τιποτα ενα μηδενικο 


ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ

----------


## Συνήθεια

Μα τι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα, ντροπή!!! ... εδώ είμαστε για κουβέντα , για να πούμε έναν καλό λόγο,να γελάσουμε και να ανταλλάξουμε εμπειρίες , κοινώς, πουλιά δεν θα χτυπήσω, με κότσυφες και πέρδικες τι έχω να χωρίσω...

----------


## howtodream8

Ειστε και οι δυο... απαραδεκτοι. Το επιπεδο το ριξατε στα ταρταρα. Προφανως τα κομπλεξ ειναι τεραστια. Η σελιδα εχει γινει ξενοδοχειο Λουση στην πλατεια Βαθης.

----------


## Lacrymosa

πω πω κομπλεξ.. ποση ωρα σου πηρε για να τα γραψεις ολα αυτα καλο μου παιδι? αν σε θιξανε οι αποψεις μ για τον στρατο (οι οποιες εξακολουθουν να ισχυουν οι ιδιες, κ αν θελεις μπες στο θεμα ''στρατος'' να πεις εκει ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΑ την αποψη σου, αλλα επειδη σε πειραξε προσωπικα κατι π ειπα γενικα να ερχεσαι κ να βγαζεις ο,τι πιο απωθημενο εχεις κ να βριζεις σε παραληρημα, προβλημα σου..)

παρε μια αναφορα τωρα κ ελπιζω να δουν καποιοι πως απαντας κ πως σου απαντησα κ να σου σβησουν τουλαχιστον τα εμετικα σχολια σου..

απο μαγκες του πληκτρολογιου εχουμε πηξει καλε μου.. get a life.. μ αρεσει π ειπες δν θα μ απαντησεις.. χαχα

οσο για τους υπολοιπους, αγνοουμε τα παρασιτα κ επανερχομαστε στο θεμα!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Να φανταστω δν εχει δει κανενας διαχειριστης τις αναφορες ουτε το μηνυμα????  :Mad: 

Κ κατι τελευταιο καλε μ δανεισμενο απο τον φιλο μου τον κενο : " Η αποψη σου για μενα δν οριζει κ το ποιος/α ειμαι"..

αντε γιατι.. :Mad:

----------


## fragile

> λοιπον πολυ ασχοληθηκα μαζι σου στην τελικη μια τρελη εισαι που περνεις ψυχοφαρμα και η διπολικη διαταραχη δεν θα φυγει ποτε απο την ζωη σου... θα μετρουσε η γνωμη σου αν ησουνα νορμαλ ατομο αντε και στο διαλο ζωον....δεν αξίζεις ουτε δευτερολεπτο απο την ζωη μου σκυλα


χτυπημα κατω απο τη μεση!
επιοικως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ!
βρισε αμα γουσταρεις φιλε αλλα οχι θιγοντας της την διπολικη διαταραχη!
πρεπει να εισαι πολυ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΑΤΟΨΥΧΟΣ!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χτυπημα κατω απο τη μεση!
> επιοικως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ!
> βρισε αμα γουσταρεις φιλε αλλα οχι θιγοντας της την διπολικη διαταραχη!
> πρεπει να εισαι πολυ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΑΤΟΨΥΧΟΣ!!!


Το ποιον του κ το ''ηθος'' του φανηκε μονο απο το γεγονος οτι εγραψε ενα κατεβατο οπου με βριζει κ μ επιτιθεται επι προσωπικου νομιζοντας οτι με προσβαλλει, μονο κ μονο επειδη εξεφρασα σε αλλο θεμα καποιες αποψεις σχετικα με τη στρατιωτικη θητεια χωρις να θιξω κανεναν προσωπικα. απο κει κ περα σημασια δν εχει αμα με βρισει καποιος, αλλα ΠΟΙΟΣ ειναι αυτος  :Stick Out Tongue:  κ στην προκειμενη περιπτωση ειναι ενα ακομα αδιαφορο ατομο π προφανως νομιζει οτι με κατι τετοιο γινεται καλυτερος... θα μπορουσα να τον βρισω αναλογως αλλα δν υπαρχει λογος να ασχοληθω.. αν επροκειτο για κριτικη απο αξιολογο κ σοβαρο ατομο, βεβαιως θα ασχολιομουν περαιτερω.. με τον συγκεκριμενο τυπο ποτε δν θυμαμαι να εχω ασχοληθει η να εχω μιλησει, κ μαλλον αυτο ειναι το προβλημα του.. οσο κ να χτυπιεται και να αφριζει κ να ξαφριζει, φιλε αστο δν σε γαμαμε  :Stick Out Tongue: 
κατα τ αλλα με αυτο π ειπε για τη διπολικη, εφοσον ειμαστε τρελοι με ψυχοφαρμακα οπως λεει, τι ρολο βαραει εδω? στα ξαφνικα ενα τυχαιο ατομο π δν εχω ξαναμιλησει αρχιζει κ βριζει κ επιτιθεται επι προσωπικου, αυτο δν μπορω να το ερμηνευσω, η επιστημη σηκωνει τα χερια ψηλα.. δυστυχισμενος ειναι κατα βαθος.. οσα ατομα συμπεριφερονται ετσι κρυβουν πολλη θλιψη μεσα τους.. πιστευω..

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Για τον "κύριο" den_corkscrew
Ρε συ φίλε μπράβο ωραίες κουβέντες είπες...
Ειδικά αυτό με την τρελή και κατάθλιψη
ήταν όλα τα λεφτά.....
Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να έχεις μετανιώσει
για τις κουβέντες που είπες...
Επίσης ελπίζω να διαβάσει και κάποιος
διαχειριστής αυτά που έγραψες ....
Πίσω από ένα πισι όλοι μάγκες είστε
και δείχνεις πόσο άντρακλας είσαι....

----------


## kostas1983

den katalabeno εισαι μεγαλος μαγκας στο pc μπραβο και εις ανωτερα.


lacrymosa εισαι πρωτη μουρη στο φορουμ συνεχισε το ποστ σου εχει ενδιαφερον.

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Αυτός o den_katalavainw είναι ακόμη μέλος στο φόρουμ;;;έλεος δηλαδή

----------


## Lacrymosa

Επισης fragile λες στον %$#@^& ''αμα θες βρισε αλλα οχι γι αυτο το θεμα".. σαν να λες γι αυτο δν επρεπε.. γιατι για τα αλλα επρεπε?? τα αλλα ηταν σωστα κ μονο αυτο ηταν λαθος? για σκεψου λιγο, ανοιγεις εσυ πχ αυριο ενα θεμα, κ ερχεται ενας τυχαρπαστος να σε βριζει επι προσωπικου λες κ σε ξερει 10 χρονια να πουμε η του χεις δωσει το δικαιωμα.. δν καταλαβα.. οκ γραφουμε ανωνυμα αλλα αυτο δν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να γινομαστε αποδεκτες του καθε βαρεμενου-κομπλεξικου/ whatever π επειδη εχει χιλια δυο αλυτα απωθημενα ξεσπαει οπου βρει.. σορρυ αλλα δν ειμαι ψυχολογος ουτε ψυχιατρος να δειξω επιεικια.. αιντε γιατι.. δν ασχολουμαστε λεμε ''ας τον μωρε'' κ παιρνει ο καθε μπιπ αερα.. τρολακι με 50 μηνυματα π δν εχει πει ουτε ενα θεμα δικο του, αλλα το ειπε καθαρα το παιδι ''διαβαζω θεματα αλλονων, δν απανταω πουθενα, αλλα για να βριζω κ να προσβαλλω ατομα με προβληματα".. φαντασου αυριο να μπει ενας με καρκινο εδω μεσα κ ο απο πανω τυπος να αρχισει να τον λεει ''βρωμοκαρκινιαρη αντε τραβα ψοφα κ μονο π αναπνεεις μολυνεις το περιβαλλον'', να μπει ενας αλλος πχ με σχιζοφρενεια κ να τον λεει ''αντε μωρη τρελακια δραπετη του δαφνιου", ενας με μια ανιατη παθηση κ να του λεει ''αντε ρε τερατουργημα του αουσβιτς'' κτλ κτλ.. εμενα προσωπικα σκασιλα μ αμα φαει μπαν ο τυπος, ετσι κι αλλιως για μενα δν εχουν καμια αξια τετοια ατομα, περισσοτερη σημασια θα δωσω στην τελευταια τριχα των μαλλιων μου παρα σε τετοια ατομα.. ετσι κι αλλιως ολοι πισω απο ενα πισι κανουν τον μαγκα.. εξω προσωπικα εμενα ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δν με εχει προσβαλλει, ειτε για θεμα που αφορα τη διπολικη ειτε για οτιδηποτε αλλο.. αλλα εξω επιλεγεις ποιον θα συναναστραφεις κ συνηθως επιλεγω νορμαλ ατομα, δυστυχως σε φορουμς πολλες φορες πρεπει να υπομενεις του καθενος το κοντο κ το μακρυ.. κατ εμε θα επρεπε να μην προσπεραστει αυτο το γεγονος απο τους διαχειριστες/μοντς, διοτι τωρα προσβαλλε εμενα για τη διπολικη κ οχι μονο, αυριο θα προσβαλλει κι αυτους π πιθανον εχουν καποια ψυχικη παθηση η οποιον αλλον εχει καθε μορφης παθηση.. τεσπα πολυ ασχολουμαστε με μηδενικα κ τα κανουμε νουμερα, αλλωστε αυτο επιδιωκουν συνηθως, να προκαλεσουν ντορο κ να συζητιεται το ''ποιον'' τους ακομα κ με αρνητικο τροπο...

( το μηνυμα αυτο το ειχα γραψει αλλα δν ξερω που πηγε κ το επαναφερω με καποια εντιτς)

----------


## fragile

δικιο εχεις κοριτσι μου.
ισως δεν εκφραστηκα καλα.
εννουσα οτι απο ολο το υβρεολογιο που κατεβασε, το χειροτερο ηταν να θιξει την ασθενεια σου.
φυσικα και ολα τα αλλα "κοπλιμεντα" που σου εγραψε ηταν απαραδεκτα.
απλα θεωρω μεγαλη πουστια να θιγεις το ψυχολογικο προβλημα του αλλου με στοχο να τον χτυπησεις εκει που ποναει.
μου το εχουν κανει και μενα αυτο (οχι εδω-στην real life) και πληγωθηκα αφανταστα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οχι απλα πουστια, αλλα ο,τι πιο αχαρακτηριστο.. ειναι ισοδυναμο με το να πεις σε εναν καρκινοπαθη ''βρωμοκαρκινιαρη σιχαμενε κτλ".. δηλαδη ουδεν σχολιον! φυσικα το χειροτερο οπως ειπες κι εσυ ειναι να εισπραξεις κατι τετοιο οχι απο εναν τυχαρπαστο μεσω διαδικτυου, αλλα απο ατομο της real life που ειχες σε εκτιμηση.. εκει ειναι που σε πληγωνει.. πχ να ακουσεις προσβολη για την ασθενεια σου απο την κοπελα π μεχρι τωρα ειχες κολλητη, απο το παιδι π μεχρι τωρα ειχες συντροφο.. ευτυχως κατι τετοιο δν μ χει συμβει, ισως εχω πεσει σε καλους φιλους, δν ξερω.. αλλα εαν μου συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο πχ απο κολλητη φιλη (εννοω "χτυπημα" στην ασθενεια κ οχι πχ στα μαλλια μου, στα κιλα μου, η ο,τι αλλο) τοτε κ μονο τοτε θα απογοητευμουν πολυ.. να φανταστω κατι τετοιο συνεβη κ σε σενα, ε?

----------


## fragile

απλα οταν ειπα σε μια πρωην φιλη μου να διακοψουμε τη φιλια μας (ειχα σοβαρους λογους που το εκανα αυτο),μου απαντησε "καλα οταν σε κλεισουν στο τρελοκομειο φωναξε με να σου φερνω τσιγαρα"

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ειδες? το χειροτερο ειναι να εχεις ενα ατομο φιλο, να τον/την εχεις σε εκτιμηση, επισης πχ να κανετε μακροχρονια παρεα, κ ξαφνικα να γυριζει να σ λεει κατι τετοιο! Αυτη η κοπελα δν ηταν φιλη σου ποτε κ καλα εκανες κ ξεκοψες. φανηκε μ αυτο π ειπε ο χαρακτηρας της κ το ''ποιον'' της, ξερεις πλεον τι ητανε τοσον καιρο π ησασταν ''φιλες''.. αν ειναι ετσι οι φιλοι, πως να ειναι αραγε οι εχθροι?!!

----------


## fragile

ετσι ειναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο.
τα λογια της αυτα μπορει να με πληγωσαν αλλα μετα με εκαναν και σκεφτω "τι καλα που γλυτωσα απο ενα κακοβουλο ατομο-δηθεν φιλη μου"

----------


## Lacrymosa

συμφωνω!  :Smile: 
μακρια απο ατομα τοξικα, ενεργειακα βαμπιρ, φιλους-φιδια, λυκοφιλιες κ κυνερωτες, εχουμε πηξει απο δαυτα!!!

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Το τρελό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι αν έμπαινε 
ένα τρολ πού είναι και της μόδας η κανένα
παιδάκι πού δεν έχει γνώση το τι φόρουμ
είναι αυτό και δεν νιώθει γενικά άντε λες οκ
ΆΛΛΑ από άτομο πού και αυτό έχει τα θέματα
του για να είναι εδώ και να γράφει..είναι το
λιγότερο.........άντε μη πω.....
Αυτό πάντως πού με στεναχώρησε πιο πολύ
είναι ότι αυτές οι κουβέντες πού είπε ήταν εμεσα προς
όλους μας...άρα όλοι όσοι έχουμε διπολική...
τριπολικη...κλπ δεν έχουμε γιατριά και είμαστε
τρελοί...
Τώρα θα πεις μη του δίνεις σημασία δε μετρά η 
γνώμη του....κάποιος πού δεν είναι στα καλά 
του όμως και μπαίνει εδώ να ακούσει μία γνώμη
ψυχολογική υποστήριξη κλπ να διαβάσει
πώς δεν υπάρχει γιατριά....

----------

